# 2WW June 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in June.

Goodluck

Sharry


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for this 

I'm transferring Wednesday 1st June!!


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the June thread Sharry!! 

Hi Carrie!!... Good Luck with your ET on the 1st!!   
I'm having my FET on 6th!!!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all so on the 2ww for the second time. Doesn't get any easier does it.  I had a 6 cell and a 8 cell transferred on day 3. I'm now 2dy3dt  xxx otd 7/6/16 .... x might tests on 5/6/16 though depending on how I am feeling. My little embies should be thinking about implanting next fee days ... please please stick x


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, mind if I join?

I'm just back from clinic fully loaded with our bean OTD is 10th 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi. Can i join? 

Ive got transfer tomorrow which will be a day 3. Think preg test is the 8th june. 

Anyone know anything we can and cannot take? I heard pineapple is good for implantation and avacados. Xx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Had transfer of one embryo today. Same OTD as you Mols- 10th June.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello to all our already PUPO girls!!!...KnittyGritty....Mols and Kelly 
Good Luck tomorrow Mo! 
Beetroot juice is meant to be good but is disgusting! And pomegranate juice!!
I'm ticking along counting the days till FET and feeling 'trippy' off my meds! 
Hope everyone's ok today!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi my 2nd 2ww Ec was 20th May ET 25th blastocyst so my 2 wee buddies on board should start to implant from today my test date 3 June fingers crossed. I feel totally different this cycle actually I feel the best I have ever felt for last few years.


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ladies! Can I join too! I am now 6dp2dt... Started out ok but the longer itgoes on the more difficult I'm finding it remain relaxed and calm!!! I'm not sure if you test on the last day of your cyclogest or the day after its finished?!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi watsnot I'm now 4dy3dt 
.. its so hard ! Just wondered what cells were your embies I have a 6 cell and a 8 cell on board xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow...I need to get back to work been off since transfer yesterday and all I've done is google stuff and read this forum, driving myself crazy, I'll be glad for the distraction of work on Monday. I'm not good doing nothing, like to be kept busy.  

Kelly - I don't know what cells my emby was, all I got told was it was top quality, so I was happy enough with that. Xx

Watnot - I've to stay on the cyclogest until 12 weeks pregnant if I get a BFP so I'm not sure, did you get a date from your clinic on when to test?

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi there, 
I've only just found this thread and so glad I did! 
I'm not familiar with the acronyms but it's 8 days since I had the iui. My natural period would be due today but my OTD is 8 days away.

ps - what does 3dt mean?


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone! Had my 5dt today and we are testing on the 10th, same as some of you...although I don't know if I'll hold out until then! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Littlebee (May 29, 2016)

Hello
I'm new here and this is my first post but I'm looking for some help and advice please.
I'm 2dp2dt today and on ET day everything was absolutely lovely but then out the blue and very rare, me and DH had a huge argument. There were tears and everything.  It started about cous cous of all things.. But it was clearly just a build up of stress and emotion from this ivf journey. 
Now I'm petrified it's ruined my chances of my little embryo surviving & implanting.  So much so that I've been unable to shake off the feeling and I feel like my chances have deminshed. 
Feel so low right now


----------



## Joannahonor (May 25, 2015)

You poor thing! It's such a tense and stressful time when you're undergoing treatment, it's almost inevitable that it can lead to arguments. I have this thing where, during the 2ww, I don't like to watch really tense tv just in case the suspense ruins my chances! - I haven't told anyone that before as I think it makes me sound a bit loopy! Is it possible for you to take some time to treat yourself today? Just do something that makes you happy. Stressing about being stressed is natural but probably not necessary or helpful. I hope you get to clear the air soon!


----------



## eksf (Dec 27, 2015)

Littlebee - so sorry the stress got hold of you both. IVF could be daunting and have definite impact on both parties. Sometimes even more on our partners they they are only passive observers most of the time. Despite the argument though I am sure if your emby is suppose to stick it will despite on any stress. Also as you are only 2d post 2dt, your little one probably has not started to implant yet and have been developing in comfort of your body. Try to think positive and do not panic in the next few days. If it's meant to be it will happen. All the best and good luck


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ladies- when are you supposed to get a period after ec? Im worried as my cycles are normally short. So will it still be like 2 weeks after ec roughly? Worried that i get period before embryo has chance to implant xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi guys!
Just had transfer today-3dt- 2 embies 6 cells

Will catch up on personals soon but just want to wish everyone the best of luck!

Im on predisonol as well xx


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

I had spotting this afternoon but I also have incredibly sore boobs.
Very confused and want to test but my ODT is next Sunday.
If I test and get a BFN I'll be disappointed and mightn't believe it. If I get a BFP I still mightn't believe it.

Trying to decide is it better to DO something than to just wait.... Sunday feels very far away.


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello everyone 

May I join you? 

I had my FET in Spain last Friday so I'm 3dp5dt (2 embryos). My test date is 7th June. 

Treaclecat, hello   I remember you from last Nov/Dec, when we both had positive results and then sad news. Lovely to see you back on here and post transfer.. Wishing you all the very best this time around.

Deep breath.. The 2WW is such a tough part of the process, but not much we can do but take one day at a time..


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Willander!! Hello!! Yey lets do thos girl!! 👊🏿👊🏿👊🏿

Xxx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you? I'm 4dp5dt OTD 7th June after a FET. Let's hope this is a lucky thread!   I know it's too early but I'm feeling all kinds of cramps and tightening and I keep waking up convinced AF will have arrived! This is my first 2ww and its scary! 
Good luck to all of you x


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm 9dp2dt and I'm supposed to test at the W/e. I've caved and done a early first response test and It came up as a BFP.... although the line is fainter than the controlling there is definitely another line there!!! 
I'm not sure I can quite trust it yet though.... It seems very early


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ahh congratulations wotnots!!!! So was that 14 days after ec? So exciting. 

Im currently only 3dp3dt. Still agggeesss!!! I have been getting cramps too and convinced af will arrive too soon. Hopefully not xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey everyone,

This is such a long wait, I'm the same as Beanie 4dp5dt, I've been getting headaches (could be from caffeine withdrawal), been feeling nauseous and dizzy, and having pain in my lower back which feels very similar to siatic pain.  I've stupidly got my hopes incredibly high and keep trying to talk myself down a little just trying to think it's the meds that making me feel this way.  I've put on half a stone! Argh!! I'm hoping it's all these meds and it'll calm down at some point because I'm generally eating quite well. Either that or I'm just a fat pie! 

Congratulations watnots!!!

Well I'm off to work a nice 12 hour shift in this glorious sunshine   have an amazing day everyone, sending you all good luck vibes and baby dust. xxx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mols - nice to see you on this thread too  

I have also had lower back pain, dizzy and nauseous! I keep telling myself it is the meds as you know I have felt unwell on them throughout the whole process but these symptoms feel different. However I think we would only be implanting about now, so how can there be symptoms already? I wish I could just shut my mind off to everything for the next week but I can't!  

Hope everyone has a good day and enjoys the glorious weather! x


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Watnots! Congrats!!! Thats great news bfp woop woop!!!

Mols- hmm sounds positive to me-hope your 12 hrs is not too hard going!!

Afm- not much ^ to report. Odd flutters and twinges around bb area and odd minor on off cramps today but mothing major. Feels a bit like af! Please no!!!! 

First of the night sweats yesterday. Was starving yesterday now zero appetitie. But i ate about 10 000 calories!Again probably pessaries! Must stop this alreasy at 1 day!

Lots of luck and baby dust all xxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow what a lot of us testing next week! 

Beanie, Kelly, I think we are the same day (7th).. Hoping we get a triple strike! 

Treaclecat, very similar mild symptoms (occasional twinges and cramps) but nothing that feels significant yet.. Strange if I have no symptoms I worry, if I have some I think they are due to the drugs.. Can't win! 

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Carrie  .


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wilander - yes definitely fingers crossed for a triple strike. Wouldn't that be lovely! I just keep thinking a week today. That's all I've got to wait! Really don't want to test early and get disappointed or my hopes up unnecessarily. Got a feeling it's going to be a long 7 days though!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Williander- im the same! You think i would know how to handle this!!
Best of luck!!!
Im not in the same situtation as last time. This time sis a 3dt and i also have a hydro so im told low chance but outting that to one side as as i can!!

Beanie- sorry i missed tour previosu post! Hope the next week goes wuick for you! All the best. X


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Could I please join you. I am 5dp5dt after a natural frozen cycle. I was told to test 11 days after transfer which would be Monday but af is due fri/sat so I will know before then. I am so scared that af will arrive when I am at work! But trying to stay positive. I don't have the same symptoms as last time but I am not taking progesterone which caused a lot of my symptoms last time I think. I'm paying attention to every little thing in my body but it's so hard to tell! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone .. going out my mind ! 7dy3dt ! I'm a tiny bit nauseous and slight cramps.  Alot of people say u just feel like your pregnant ... well I don't really so I'm not overly confident now ! X


----------



## TineTT (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Can I join you? I had my ET on Saturday and I have a 5cell and a 9cell on board. My test date is on 12th June and it seems aaaaages away. 

I am currently eating everything that's in sight and I don't sleep too good at night. I am trying to keep busy and not think about the what if's but it is tricky. 

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I am on my second 2ww using medicated IUI. Have a couples if qs...
The 2ww has coincided with a horrible wisdom tooth infection and lots of antibiotics and pain killers, I feel like that will have wrecked my chances? If my body is fighting really hard against the infection will there be space to make a baby?

Seems silly but I've felt so ill it doesn't seem possible that my body can be doing anything positive at the moment.
xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

You may have already read this but I found it this morning and it's really helped me so I thought I'd share

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

X

/links


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I am driving myself mad with worry. I went to work on lighter duties at 2dp5dt on my feet for most of the day and only lifted lighter things. I fear I have already messed it up.   Problem is I can't stand sitting down and resting  for two weeks. I am 5dp5dt and having a few days off but just feeling very pessimistic.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ive just had my ET and on the train home now!! OTD June 12th!! 

Knitty gritty - I wouldn't worry about going back to work. I took 2 weeks off work for both my failed transfers. I'm going back to work on Friday so 2dp5dt. I know it's cliche but if it's going to work it just will. Million of women who get pregnant naturally go to work and are fine so we will be too


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Well done Carrie, hope you can do something relaxing this afternoon. I watched the movie Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind the day after my transfer.. With popcorn! 

Thanks for the link Beanie, some useful info in it. I am going to wait for my OTD, I can't go through the possibility of false negatives with POAS, rather just wait it out.

Itsly, poor you, how horrible to get an infection with everything else that is going on. have you had a chance to speak to your fertility unit about the antibiotics and pain killers you have needed to take? They should be able to put your mind at rest / advise. 

Treaclecat, what does hydro mean? 

Kelly, from what I have read just as many women have no symptoms or have no idea they are pregnant as those who 'just know something is different', so don't worry it doesn't mean anything about your outcome. It's such early days for all of us, it would be surprising to have symptoms just yet. 

So no caffeine, no alcohol, no running, no baths. Some of my favourite things avoided! How is everyone bearing up?


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Josie1 - thank you for your support!!!  
Katy_81 - I really hope you will get positive news!!! Good luck to you!!!  
Good luck to every lady in 2ww in June  
I have my OTD tomorrow - feeling nervous and worried...this my 6th ivf attempt..but I have decided - whatever happens we cannot change - we have done everything we could this time - please let this be our time   
If not - we will not give up - it will happen anyway in the future!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Mmmm popcorn. It is probably the progesterone but I am starving!   I have already eaten quite a lot today. 

Thanks Carrie88. Just trying to do it at a  slower speed!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Im starving as well- i was blaming it on the steriods!!
And also tired- bloody cyclogest
Hydro- fluid in tube 

Puppy- good luck honey!! Hope u get your bfp 💕

Carrie- exciting yey to being pupo !

Miss v- im also not feeling much. Lets try to ognore that!!

ibsly- i would worry, presuming u told the dentist? Again i would call ur clinic if ur worried!

Fairy dust everyone


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello ladies..

Going crazy   been trying without meds this month and decided to test 12dpo
Used hcg early strip and a very light 2nd line came up but it is defo there   did 2nd test..

So want to shout it out to the world but have immune issues and have lost many before  
 this one sticks

Have called doc to get hcg checked tomo but going crazy waiting. Not told anyone, not even dh..

Anyone else have the same & want a buddy

Xx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes I told my dentist and told the clinic. They said try to avoid anything but paracetamol if I can and that not taking the antibiotics would just make me really ill so no good for potential babies either.

I seem to be on the mend now so fingers crossed I haven't ruined my chances!

Looking forward to reading everyone's good news in June! xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Am sure you havent 💋💋💋💋💋

I meant to say would not worry!!!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Treaclecat - thank you for your support 
All the best to you too and good luck    
I am starving as well and have a very dry mouth all the time - I am also on steroids ...and clexane and prednisolone..


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is keeping happy thoughts going. I've had my FET today!  Sitting alone in my hotel room in Spain. Flying home tomorrow. Hubby couldn't come this time, as it's all getting a bit expensive. It's nice to be in the sunshine though. Feeling happy and sad at the same time as although the transfer went well, the first Frostie thawed was a no go so they had to go for the second ... And last one. So this is it. It's now or never as we won't be trying again. So fairy dust to everyone as this is it, this is lucky June. Xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Lucky june indeed!!! Yey Red!! 


Puppy- i cant sleep on that stuff either. Not dropping of till late but then wake groggy head! R u like that? As long as its helping support healthy babies for us   
Having said that im now not hungry after plotting tea since choclate attack this afternoon and have a really funny tummyache


I also had the weirdest dream i was chocking on a human spine- so much blood was horrid!!!again pessaries im tbinking 

Have a lovley evening everyone- we can do this!!! Xxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you are feeling a little better Ibsly, hang on in there  

Red, well done you for getting through today.. What a brave warrior you are
I was in Madrid last Friday having FET, strange bringing your embryos back home. I am also in my 40's and have been TTC for a very long time. Just keep hold of the idea that it only takes one good embryo. 

Sleep well everyone and easy on those weird dreams Treacle!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi ladies,

How are we all doing?

Red - your so brave going over there alone, I struggled just driving 20 mins to clinic to have transfer alone. Sending you masses of baby dust and good luck xx

hope you're all coping well and finding your 2ww passing quickly.

AFM im 5dp5dt, I'm taking an absolute beating in this 2ww, last night I was crippled in pain with trapped wind, then was throwing up, I haven't actually been physically sick for years, I had a rubbish nights sleep with severe pains in my stomach from the trapped wind I think and night sweats, then this morning I woke up and had to run to the toilet with diarrhoea.  So all in all, I'm feeling pretty crappy and feeling quite sorry for myself.  . 

Can all these be side effects from the meds?  I'm just confused because I wasn't this bad before transfer but not feel like I've been hit by a tonne of bricks. 

Anyway sending you all lots of luck and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Treaclecat - steroids make me feel sleepy and thirsty...I sleep fine though..but I take prednisolone 3 hours before bed..
Hopefully it will help


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

A completely selfish post... I'm in shock! Caved in 4 days early and did a test... First response and clear blue digital have both given me a BFP!!!!! 😄🙏🏻 it's soooooo early but for now I'm happy!!!  x


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Good morninh all you lovely ladies in 2ww...
I've just had my OTD ...have to wait until the end of the day to know the result...
Praying for my BFP    
So scared...((


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Fingers crossed puppy! Is it a blood test?


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratulations Watnots! That's great news!

I caved and tested this morning at 7dp5dt and got a BFN. I have the day off today so decided I would be able to deal with it better and my af is due tomorrow so thought it would be better to know rather than get a shock with af. However now I can't help thinking what if it's too early? Even though, deep down, I know that it is highly likely that this is an accurate result. 

Good luck with your results later Puppy! Really hope it's a positive result for you!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Watnots - wow - great news!!! Congratulations!     Wonderful news!!!Well done girl! 
Thank you for your support!!! 
I've had a blood test yes this morning....on the way to work was tempted to get a pregnancy test from chemists....but too scared...(( 
xxx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Miss V - thank you very much!!!  
Please don't get upset before your OTD - it might be too early 7d post5dt...our bodies are weird...
As for me I am too scared to do those home tests.... always wait for my bloods..


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Congrats what nots!!!   !!!!!!!  

Missv- i think its too early and u should give it longer  
Puppy- fingers crossed for u later!!!!!


Xxxx


----------



## Merrchar (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining!  Had a 5 day blast transferred on Tuesday, and I test on Saturday 11th! This is our first cycle, and the wait is awful! Every day I seem to be looking for new signs / symptoms... the only thing I've noticed is I feel like I'm due on (as I would at this part of cycle), and that I feel cold - again something I suffer with before AF arrives :-( a few odd twinges here and there, and had to wee twice in the night but nothing much else! 
Good luck to everyone! 
Charlotte xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Treaclecat - thank you very much!!!   
This wait is so hard... 
Merrchar - try not to look for the symptoms...they are more likely from all the meds you've been taking - try to stay positive and happy - I know it is very hard... 
Good luck to every lovely lady here!!!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

We will get there sooner or later!!!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

the sooner the better of course))


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Im not feeling anything either Merrchar!
Its so hard as I'm comparing to last time. Trying to stay positive. Xx i know in my heart this will work- want it to work so much xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

they still haven't phoned me...(( I cannot wait any more(( I wish I would have done a home pregnancy test before...it is so hard to wait for the phone call...


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Puppy! Oh man ive benn thinking of u all day 🙏🏿🙏🏿🙏🏿🙏🏿🙏🏿

Hopefully not much longer now for them to call 

Positive vibes xxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Puppy, it must be agony waiting all day.. I remember this only too well from last time. If they haven't rung you soon, give them a call.

We are all rooting for you.


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats on your bfp ladies xx I'm 9dy3dt  .. my af arrived last time at 9dy5dt ... so next few days critical.  I've had cramps pretty much the whole time and so I reckon I'll be seeing aunt flo soon x I feel this is so hard and so hard to stay pma especially after a failed cycle xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Great news wotnot. 

Puppy- fingers crosssed!! 

I tested tonight 6 days early and obv neg! Least i know hcg is out my system from trigger. Feel worried now though although i was told implantation prob wouldnt happen til today or tmz. Il test again in morning then sat then sun then mon then tues haha. The wait kills me and i get more nervous waiting xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Mo!! You poas addict hahah!! How many days r u? 3dt5dt
Bless u.,i just can't do am being good and waiting

Kelly-fingers crossed af doesnt show her ugly head for you and for all of us!! Aftering losing my pma ths morning ive decided its too ealry to gove up!
Stay positive! You can do this we can do this! Its happening so lets enjoy it!!!

Fight fight fight!! 💚💜💚👊🏿

God i feel sick! Just had some marmite and want to vomit cant get horrid salt taste out my mouth blurr


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hello my lovely ladies!!! I am back and I have got my BFP finally!!!!  I cannot believe it - still in a shock... 
Thank you so so much for all your support- treaclecat, mo89, wilander - all the best to you all - I hope you get your BFPs as well!     
As for me - We've been trying for 6 years...had 6 ivfs - no 3 I got BFP but chemical....and finally now I got hcg 120    
Things I did differently this time - prednisolone, clexane, acupuncture, endo scratch, no caffeine after ET. 
I also joined this website first time and so happy I did that!!! So much support here!!!
Good luck to every lady in 2ww xxx


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congratulations on your BFP puppy! 😊😊😊😊 x


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Excellent news!! So pleased for you!! What a fight!!! You warrior!!

No enjoy  

Xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Treaclecat- hahaha. I couldn't resit. Im only 5dp3dt. 3 day transfer. 

Congratulations puppy!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Forgot to add - my BFP is a 2dt 3cells just 1 emby and I almost had no symthtoms compair to my other cycles xxx 

Thank you very much to you lovely ladies!!! Will be thinking of you


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thats even more amazing puppy! Feeling more positive about my lack of xxxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

That's wonderful news puppy, many congratulations    

let's hope you are the first of many positive results this month!


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

That's wonderful news Puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

FertileRoad Good luck, I test in the morning too... So nervous tonight I can't sleep!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning ladies,

I'm 7dp5dt and I broke and tested yesterday, there was a super faint line that I had to get my DH to confirm was actually there and not just in my imagination, so I tested again this morning, the lines still faint but definitely there! We got our BFP!!

I've never ever had a BFP so I'm hoping our little bean makes it all the way through!

Good luck everyone else, sending you all loads of baby dust and good luck xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Amazing mols!! Congratulationsxxxxx

Iv'e got blood bogies again. Does anyone else get them? X


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratulations Mols! Fantastic news! 

AFM: still no sign of af which is great- would usually at least have spotting by now. will test again tomorrow morning at 9dp5dt hoping for a better result!


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations Mols, wonderful to hear more good news. 

Very best of luck FertileRoad and Sass and hoping for more BFPs today  

And MissV for tomorrow! 

Afm, I have had this funny feeling in my lower abdomen, like a pulling down feeling and moments of slight nausea over the last day.. Hoping so much this could be something positive.   Anyone else had this?


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Good morning ladies! I am still in shock...
Good luck to all of you girls who are testing soon!!!    
Mols - congratulations - great news!!! All the best!!!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

I bet ur elated puppy!! Enjoy it!!

Good luck to those tetsing/ betas today

Willander- yes to the sickness xx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Now those symptoms have disappeared and I feel as if it hasn't worked.


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

And meeeee!  

I'm delighted to say that this thread is finally applicable to me on ICSI round number 2.  I'm 2dp5dt of two really good (don't know the grade) expanding blasts plus one frostie, OTD is 13/06.

Feels very surreal to get this far and of course, like the rest of you, I'm trying(and failing) to stay away from Dr Google.  Feeling a bit bloated and spacey today but not sure if that's just the Gestone injections and Cyclogest pessaries, otherwise fine.  Have never been pregnant so I'm further on than I've ever been

Edna


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Hope you dont mind me joining the thread!

I am currently 2DP5DT of 1 x 5AB and 1 x 4AB embryos. This is my 3rd IVF attempt and I have egg shared on all 3. The 2ww drives me absolutely mad! my OTD is on 11.06.16 - if I hold out that long!

Hoping we all get our BFPs!! 

Bev xx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi ladies

I had 2 x blasto grade 2 transferred on Monday and am now 4dp5dt with OTD 12th June.

I have had mild cramps and twinges since 2dpt which have gradually gotten stronger and today I woke convinced there would be blood they were so strong.. thankfully no blood but the cramps have been going on all day and are so distracting! I have googled everything to death as usual even though I know I won't find the answer until test day! It just seems such a long time away! 

On a positive note, I didn't get any cramps or any symptoms on my failed cycle until day before OTD when I had af cramps and brown spotting followed by af day after OTD... so I am very much hoping that these are implantation cramps that I am having  

Anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I am so confused! My af is due today after a completely natural FET and there is no sign of it. I would usually have spotting the day before. I've used a hpt yesterday at 7dp5dt and got bfn and I have just done another one at 8dp5dt and it is still bfn. On my fresh cycle I got a very strong bfp at 9dp5dt. I know technically it is too soon to test but test says 99% accurate on day af due so does this mean it is definitely over for us? I am still clinging to hope as af is late.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hhhmmm. I think you could still be in the game because it might just be a bit early. Whens your blood test? Xx


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Mo. No blood test but OTD is Monday.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

What is otd? I said mine was wed but i mean my blood test haba. Just saw people using otd n assumed xx


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Official test day so yours is still wed


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh haha. Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to those who had a BFP and good luck to those waiting. 

Don't give up hope, I was bleeding (brown&pink) on 9dp 5dt and tested on 10dp 5dt BFN, bad AF pains waiting for it to arrive properly so they would stop - I was convinced it was all over, even made the receptionist book me a follow up appointment, carried on taking drugs as instructed but gave up on protein food ands my 2ltrs of water but.... Today yes today OFD 13dp 5dt I got a BFP  .  I just can't believe it. Still a long road but very happy today.  Keep positive ladies, it's not over until OTD. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh wow! Congratulations Sass! That's amazing!

I tested again this morning and there is an extremely faint positive line. Dh could see it too but you really have to look for it and in good light. Still no sign of af. Will see what test looks like tomorrow. Still clinging to hope...


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Morning miss v! That sounds like a bfp to me 🙌🙌🙌

Sass- yey congratulations!!!!!!

I had stinging pains last night but this morning nothing- am so worried now. Trying to remsin positive xxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

8dp5dt and I am not really experiencing anything. Cramps that felt more like my period yesterday and some sore breasts but that could just be the progesterone. I am not feeling  very optimistic at the moment!


----------



## piks78 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello, I start day one of the long two week wait today. Is anyone else on here on clexane and know whether I need to stop taking my supplements?? Not sure whether I continue taking vit d and my multivitamin but stop the vitafem fish oils? Clinics closed so I'm panicking! Also do you find it's difficult to sleep on clexane? 

Good luck everyone on the two week wait, hope the time flies by !


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Amazing sass- that really gives me hope. Did you have a blood test?

Miss- thats great. I bet it will be darker tomorrow!! What day post ovulation and transfer are u?

Im feeling crap. Tested again today at 7dp3dt and bfn. Is it too early? Keeping thinking il see a little faint line and don't! I think il have to be very unlucky if i dont even get 1 to stick as had 2 transfered top grades. Im 25 and lining was seemingly great.   just shows u though!! I will test again tmz and next day etc. Blood test is wed xxx

Good luck eveyone else xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Piks- i was told to stay on the omega3 and vit d. Best of luck with2ww!

Mo- i still think its v early to be testing. Stay strong!!! 

I could of swore my period would be here when i got back from the village


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks treaclecat. Hope your right. I know people have had positive at this stafe but also people who didn't then got positive later. Aahhh the wait is a killer


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mo - I'd say it's really early if you are IVF? I was told not to test until 15 days after egg transfer on a 2 day 5 cell embryo transfer, I got the first very faint BFP on day 9dp2dt... Honestly don't worry at this stage. People have only just got positives on their OTD x


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Big Welcome Edna, Bevvy and Bridget   

Miss V, Fingers crossed the line gets darker tomorrow  

I definitely think it's too early yet Mo, there are so many stories of women not getting a BFP until OTD, take Sass for example (congratulations Sass, wonderful news!) and there is a good reason why our clinics tell us to wait until then! 

Treacle, my symptoms keep coming and going too.. I'm feeling a bit calmer about it today but I'm definitely finding one minute I am convinced it hasn't worked and the next thinking oh maybe it has. I guess that's our minds just playing with each possibility...

Lots of us testing next week, here's hoping to lots more BFPs


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Piks, I'm on Clexane. Doing ok on it, although I don't like injections! Not finding it's effecting my sleep, I think it's the progesterone that wakes me up hot in the night.


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, slowly sinking in but still in shock!

Miss V - splash out buy a clear blue digital, that should be more accurate. But I was told a positive is a positive.  In 2013 with my DS I used clinic test and it was so faint I thought It was my eyesight - bought a clear blue digital and it said 2-3wks! What a difference!

Mo - I know it's so hard but would honestly try and wait till at least 9dp... This is standard levels of when HCG is high enough to register however you have to allow for treatment so between 13-15 days i.e OTD. Although last week I didn't believe this on day 10,11,12 dpt!! Oh dear I know how hard it is.

Good luck everyone stay strong, positive vibes to all.

X


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Morning everyone

Willander-we will have to try and stay strong and optimistic together and am also hoping lots of healthy bfps for us all     We all deserve this!!!

After a minor cry meltdown yesterday ive picked myself up!!

Sass- arr enjoy it enjoy it enjoy it!!!!

Accupuncture in 2ww- any thoughts anyone? I was thinking of a sesh to calm netves. My friend did a week after a 3dt-shes 9 weeks now


Man want to go back to sleep- was awake till maybe 2, had a few bursts of really sharp shooting pains left hip area - pretty strong and then a dull one in the night. Angone get this before??
Woke up sweaty and just feeling really sick now!maybe slight trapped wind feeling but in my belly area- really odd

My parents r over later- cant wait for a cuddle
  
Happy sunday all xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Mo- i think someone posted this before but it might help ease ur http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=15

I think if ur 6dpt3dt your 9dpo! Sorry if unknow this!!

Xxx

/links


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi treaclecat,  I woke up in a sweat last night too. When's your OTD? Mine is Friday.  I am still spotting, have been since 6dp5dt and still am this morning at 8dp5dt which is worrying me.  I'm wondering if my period is trying to come :-( seems late for implantation.  How's everyone else holding up? X


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for all your support.
I've done 2 tests this morning already as i woke up before 6 (which is becoming normal for me in this 2ww). The first one was BFN. The next one 2.5 hrs later could be the faintest bfp or could be my ever-hopeful imagination. Line is definitely not darker anyway. I am driving myself crazy and wish I had never tested early and had waited until OTD tomorrow then I could live in a happy bubble with a late af thinking everything was fine. Now I am stressing about chemical pregnancy or ectopic.  

Treaclecat: I don't know about acupuncture in 2ww. I had acupuncture on the transfer day and she did not say anything about further treatment in 2ww. I have downloaded a 2ww guided relaxation from Zita west which I have found helpful. Thanks for the chart. It looks like a fairly high percentage of people get bfn 17 dpo which I am. But I think I am clutching at straws.

Sass: I will try the clearblue digital. I had just read that it is less sensitive than some other brands so may not work for me but will give it a go. 

I hope you all have a lovely Sunday and manage to relax and be positive.


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

Treaclecat: I have been getting occasional pains low down in my stomach on the left, close to my hip. Not too sharp and they come and go. No idea what it means though. I have also had some occasional hip pain but not enough to keep me awake or bother me really.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Michelle- i think if its a proper period it would of come out. I would try not to worry.i i know thats a lame thing to say but dont give up!!!! 

Missv- were the tests the same brand and was is the same urine?? Dont beat yourslef up. Did u get the cb digital?
Presuming ur pee is nice and dark!

Thanks re accupucnture i might cancel it.

Michelle- my otd is not till 14/6. I dont even have any pee sticks in the house yet! Hahah

Last night i saw blood in the toilet but then found out my idiot hisband went before me and didnt flush the bloody chain! Was it me or him?!


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Treacle, I did my first pee stick this morning (7dp5dt) but in 2nd urine not first cos I changed my mind and was suddenly desperate to do it. Bfn, not even a hint of a line.  Trying not to get upset as if this is implantation bleeding then maybe I've implanted late? It was a super sensitive test though.  Tiny bit of spotting over night. At least it's all giving me time to gradually come to terms with it I guess cos it feels like it slips away a little more each day rather than 'bam! Bfn on Friday' xx

Oh, and I'm not even 7dp, I'm 8dp now...


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Michelle- its still early i think

I was just reading my clinic notes and it sys women bleed 5-14 days after transfer.
Ive also known women who spot throughout

Stay focused please dont give up positivity is the key xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Michelle i know how you are feeling. Im 8dp3dt. And bfn again. No line at all. Its like you say though each time kinda sofens the blow rather than wham bfn on otd. I was do positive about this and think if its still neg after my blood test wed im going to be so hurt. Duno if il be able to go in and teach! 

I have had no spotting. Normally i spot a few days before period. Fingers crossed. Im still quite crampy, not so much my tummy but my vagina (sorry tmi). Was also getting twinges n wee sharp pains in left side. Michelle when is your otd? Is it not 11dp5dt. Tgat would be 2 weeks from fertilisation? Xx


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

My clinic OTD is 18 days from collection so 13 days from my 5dt, I'm tempted to test on day 11 but so scared to after today. I'm really hoping my spotting is late implantation bleeding or something from the pessaries. Do you have a blood test? I just have to do an hpt xx


----------



## Miss V (Sep 25, 2015)

It's my OTD and we are officially out- BFN and signs that af is on its way. Thanks for all the support ladies. It has helped a lot. Fingers crossed that this cycle works for you all! Xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning all, mind if I join in?
I'm 3dp5dt FET with two blasties on board. In my last cycle my boobs were sensitive straight away and I git a BFP after three days but this time I've got no symptoms at all. In the last cycle, both embryos implanted but only DD developed and the other was a blighted ovum (delightful term!!). 
I'm not going to kid myself about holding out until OTD, I'm going to work via Boots to pick up some First Response tests!!!!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Miss v- am v sorry its not worked this time. Hope u cAn take some time for some r n r. Best of luck in your next steps. Thank u got your well wishes  

Scribbles- hello!! Arr good luck testing early!! I just cant do it!! 3days bloody hell! Am sorry about the ovum but congrsts on dd.

Afm- a few of those funny teinges on the left  hip and unber bb last night but nothing like the intensities on saturday. Ive got like a soar spot near the skin on the left side. Didn't sleep till gone 2. Other than hot sweats nothing else to report!feeling a bit af type fullness this morning and pretty tired due to no sleep!still no pee sticks purchased!
Please please

 Work!!!!

Best of luck n love to all

Xxxxx


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

So, I am totally in shock.  Just did a clear blue and a first response early result. Both say I'm pregnant. Not even questionable lines, it's clear.  But I'm still bleeding.  Going to phone the clinic when they open. I'm so worried now that I'm losing it xxx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Scribbles. On my one successful pregnancy and miscarriage last year, I knew I was pregnant as my boobs were sore and veiny. This cycle my only symptoms have been tummy twinges and I tested positive today at 11dp5dt.

Hope this gives you some hope!

Good luck everyone. X


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Congrats little bean and michelle!! Xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Michelle - congratulations on your BFP, just hoping and praying for you that the bleeding is nothing serious. I don't have any constructive advice, but I've got everything crossed for you. 

Little bean- congratulations on your BFP!!! That does bring me a lot of hope. Especially as I've been naughty and bought a few boxes of first response! I tried one at work and got the faintest of faint positive line! I'm sure it's not the trigger as I had it 10 days ago. Going to test again tomorrow and hoping for a darker line! Yay!


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats little bean, Michelle and scribbles. I knew June would be a lucky month. 

Well after terrible cramps and wind (even the dog left the room) yesterday I'm still feeling a bit naff today. It's got better but the brain has gone now. Locked myself out of the house this morning. Walked out, closed door, got the car .... No keys. Had to phone the dog walker to come let me on my own house. Didn't POAS this morning.  Holding out as I feel pregnant. Not that I know what that feels like as I never have been but so excited that this may be it. They tell you to stay positive for a positive so that's what I'm doing. I'm ticking off all the symptoms  - tummy cramps, thirsty, peering a lot, dizzy, slight head ache, sore boob (only have feeling in one after surgery) oh yes and the complete numptyness!!!  

June is a lucky month for all have decreed!!! Xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Red1 - great name by the way! I was like that before I had kids! I once left my keys in the car door and went off shopping! DH often wonders how I manage to get through life haha!
I'm with you on the thirst symptom and constant needing the loo! Like you, I'm trying to think positive and visualise my babies growing....plus it passes time in the office! 
Can't wait to get my Baby on Board badge from TfL if these are sticky ones!


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

I'm also on 2WW- testing on 15th June. Anyone else suffering OHSS symptoms? I am only 3 days post transfer but we did manage to get to blast day 5 grade A embryo so fingers crossed. Anyone else opted or had the option for embryoglue? 

Best of luck ladies x


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Michelle, great to hear of your BFP, hope the chat with your clinic is reassuring. 

Hello scribbles and Red   

Nina, no to Ohss symptoms and embryo glue. 

Thanks for the post Littlebean about lack of symptoms this time, I'm taking some hope from this. My cramping, nausea and the 'heavy feeling' in my abdomen have all stopped and I have been feeling very negative about the likely outcome as a result, despite knowing we really just can't tell. It's my OTD tomorrow and I'm so nervous I don't know what to do with myself. Will try not to lock myself out of the house Red! 

Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooooooo, there's a 2 for 1 offer on first response pregnancy tests in Boots! Just been to the one on King William Street in the City of London and got two for £10!!!


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Stay strong wilander. Sending big hugs. 

I wish I'd read your message earlier scribbles I spent a bomb at Asda on the way home!!  I caved and POAS when I got home at 5:30 and of course it was a BFN. But I know it's early days, I'm only 5dp5dt and a late in the day test is asking for trouble. I think I'm thinking myself into symptoms now adding heartburn and funny tastes are added to the list. I just want it to be happening soooo much. 

I must stop OTD Friday ... But who am I kidding I'll be testing every morning from now on!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Red1 your like me. I have tested every day since thurs haha otd is this thurs. So will you be 16 days post ovulation on friday?


----------



## May23 (May 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, mind if I join you all?

Congratulations to all those who have had bfp results!

I'm 2dp5dt, test date is such a long time away still!

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## Red1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Already stick piled the first response Mo89!!! Don't know about 16 day ovulation as I'm using donor eggs.  I seem to have my OTD earlier than other ladies on here as mines at 9dp5dt. Not sure if that's just my clinic, because I have DE or just cos it's me!!!  I have heard of ladies getting BFN's with a POAS right up to 13dp and then a BFP but I guess the bloods will be more accurate. I guess everyone is different.  

So ..... Tomorrow morning for a proper POAS attempt. This has to be it. No Frosties and no money left for another go. Would love to be able to hold out until Friday but I'm weak and would rather be prepared. Not telling DH that I'm testing he'll only moan at me. I know it's still technically early but need to know!!!!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm 5dp5dt today and I am going nuts!! I'm going to hold out till Friday so 9dp5dt, I'm going to go to boots after work and get some of the FRER whilst it's on offer and test Friday evening! Soooo nervous!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Morning everyone

May- great to see you over here! Yey team nurture!!!

Red- good luck with ur poas this morning

Carrie- i hope u can hold out!

Afm- panicking now but trying to stay positive! 

Good lick everyone xxx


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Carrie- totally get your impatience- i'm only 4 days in and feel exactly the same!

Good luck to all ladied testing today xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning all! Wekcome everyone who just joined. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one testing everyday! 

Yesterday I got a very faint positive but this morning I got a BFN. All my symptoms have gone so I'm starting to think it's over for us. But I'm only 4dp5dt, so going to keep going and testing until it's officially over. 
I've heard FET embryos are notorious for implanting late.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Morning ladies, do you mind if I join you? I had a blastocyst transfer on Saturday (which I think makes me 3dp5dt - is that right?!)

In the middle of the night I was woken up by some pretty intense cramps which went on for about an hour then died down. I still have them today but not as bad. I am convinced AF is coming which would be awful this early on. Has anyone else had this?

I don't think I've ever been so aware of my uterus...


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Hopeful 81- I also had our blast transferred on Saturday and have had the same symptoms over the last few days- Sunday was the most I felt it. What is your test day? x


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all

Pls can I join? I had a 5dt on bank holiday monday and my OTD is 9th June. Basically sitting on my hands trying not to test early but also convinced it hasn't worked cos I've been cramping for the last 3 days and having all my usual pre-af feelings. No symptoms at all.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good luck everyone!

We clearly all think the worst.

I'm thinking the worst cos I've had zero cramps and ladies think the worst cos theyve had cramps! 

I guess only a pregnancy test will tel us all for sure!!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Having cramps can be a good sign. Although no symptoms is fine too. Everyone is different. 

My fingers are crossed for everyone. Im assuming im out. Just wanting blood test tmz then itl be confirmed. My dilemma is..... 
We were going to go to lister during summer hols (from edinburgh) and pay private. However we have 1 frostie now to try. But if it doesnt work then i wont be able to go to lister as summer hols will be over and il be bk teaching   

Also, is a 5 day blast frostie better chances than a 3 day frostie? Mine was day 5 or 6. 

And how soon can i start the frozen cycle after this?


----------



## applez (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all  

I am 3dpiui  

& I feel like I'm going mad, I just know these weeks will draaag   

I just wanted to know what food do i eat in my 2ww? I know it probably sounds daft, but I have read so many things on google about certain foods that are not good for you during these 2 weeks! For instance, I like chocolate, and doritos   But after reading horror stories about these foods, I'm trying so hard to avoid them! I'm not a smoker or drinker, I don't drink Tea's or Coffee's anyway, I'm not really into sweets/junk foods, but I do like abit of Chocolate and Crisps lol 

Plus I'm not having any early symptoms yet, some people I watch on YouTube have been having really early symptoms, but not me, is that normal?  

However I have been feeling really Anxious and I do have slight breast tenderness, but that's it!  

Is anyone in their 2ww? & have you had any early symptoms, I'd love to know  

Thank you xo


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Nina, my OTD is 15/6 but I'll never hold out that long!

Carrie88 you're so right - either way we'd be worrying. These just felt so much like period pains it really freaked me out

Really sorry to hear that mo89 but wait and see what your blood test says tomorrow. I know from others that they were able to start their FET on their period following the bleed after this cycle but I'm not sure if all clinics are the same.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Applez - well my past two transfers I've eaten super healthy, organic, eggs, chicken, Brazil nuts, Pom juice, no sugar, no artificial sweeteners, no caffiene etc. This third 2ww which I'm in now I've eaten 3 nandos, dominoes, crisps every day and a lot of cheese! I totally believe now no diet can influence this outcome. How many normal women get pregnant every day without cutting these things out? The only thing I've still cut out is caffiene and alcohol! I'm 6dp5dt and still no symptoms :/

Mo89- sorry to hear about your failure  a 5 and 6 day blast is generally better than a 3 day blast! My clinic say for a fet you can start straight away on your next period if you want too! Good luck! Xx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I got some wonderful news this afternoon, a lovely BFP with a strong hCG level   

So relieved and happy, it's been a very tense last few days! 

Wishing everyone in the 2ww the very best of luck for your OTDs and hoping very much you get BFPs over the next week.


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congratulations wilander!! 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Yey willander!! Had a feeling u were! Great news!!!!! Congrats sweetie
Xxxxxx

Mo- still early but good luck on ur beta tom 


Hi to everyone i have not introduced myself to and the best of luck!

Afm/ got no idea whats going on with my symptoms or not symptoms!!

Food wise- im doing the old b nuts avocadoes etc but im also eating chocolate everyday. Im not a mircale worker and it diverts my thoughts.

I decided to take camp in the cinema today with some ryan gosling loving! 

Havea lovely evening all

Xxxxxx


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Congratulations wilander! And good luck tomorrow mo xxx


----------



## May23 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you Treaclecat. 

Congratulations Wilander, great news!

Carrie88, not too much longer to hold out. 

Hopeful_81 and Nina142, I also had a blast transferred on Saturday. It seems like such a long time until test date. 

Mo, good luck for tomorrow. 

Afm, I've not really had any symptoms.

Xxx


----------



## Maribart (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello all! And many congrats to all that have that BFP!!!
Had my 2 embryos transferred on the 2nd June, so today I am 6dpt, this two week wait is driving me crazy!!! Thought I was going to be better but this is a nightmare.... Had some symptoms the first 4 days like sored boobs and cramping, but hardly any of that now and last night I had hot sweats which it normally happens just before my period is due 😢 
I just wonder if any of u also had hot sweats? Is it due to the progesterone? Or does it just happen? 
Ido t have any Frosties left either so quite sad about that too...
Xxx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi maribart - I have hot sweats too before my period. Had them for the last 3 nights and my OTD is tomorrow. I'm hoping its a good sign so keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Will I be OK to join?

I'm 7days post 5dt. Really wanting to test now, date is not til Sunday.
Yesterday I had sharp intermittent pains in my abdomen throughout the day, hot flushes and needing to pee loads. My sore boobs have gone though. 
The clear-blue is shouting for me everytime I go into the bathroom! So hard trying to have self control! 

Wishing everyone the best of luck! Xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP and commiserations to those with BFNs.

I'm 5dp5dt and completely confused! On Monday I got a faint but definitely there BFP on a FRER, yesterday it was BFN and now it's a very faint BFP again! I had two embryos put back, so wondering if the hatching embie was a chemical pregnancy and the other one is starting to implant now? Just wish I had a special magnifying glass to look and see what was happening!


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Scribbles, how confusing for you! Are you testing with the same brand all the time?


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, both FRER (buy one get one free in Boots!). It's very confusing and yesterday I was in bits over it.


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi ladies

Hope it is okay to join you here?!

Scribbles crikey that is confusing, still a bfp even if faint is usually good news!  I would love to have an internal microscope to see what's happening!  It would make the 2ww soo much easier!

Steph80 I am 8dp5dt and have pee sticks taunting me in the bathroom too - unfortunately my DH knows where they are keeps checking the wrappers are still on them and I haven't cracked yet!  
My OTD is Sunday too but AF is suppose to be tomorrow (I had a natural FET) so am desperately trying to hold out until the weekend.  
I have had a few hot sweats (but also been cold too!?), had AF type cramps but no sore boobs this time... 

Good luck for tomorrow smallone!   

Waves and sticky vibes to everyone!   

xxxx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Scribbles, just keep testing with your FMU. That's all you can do. I wish you lots of luck. Keep positive and keep us updated. The wait sucks! 

Podgeley, it's awful isn't it. My DP is the same with me. He is adamant that i wait until Sunday!  I feel the same as you with the AF cramps but with some sharp stabs in my sides every now and again. My boobs don't hurt at all!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi gals

I also have hot sweats but not as much as last time.never had them before period but i dont really get periods which makes this harder!

Scribbles! Hmm interesting! All i can say is you might just have to wait a few days for your nice strong bfp! but it sounds v promising for u!! 

Steph and podge- keep away keep away hahah!! I only just got my paos sticks and im 9dpt3dt
I think we have had this convo before but how long is everyones otd? Mine is 18 days post ec. I will be back to work by then and not sure if i want to go back not knowing

Is anyone else struggling with sleep? I keep waking early like 5am! And cant nod off either!! Felt a bit sick this morning which is what woke me then  it turned into absolute starvation and now just burping!

My boobs  r soar sometimes not but they have grown alot!

Lots lf love luck and positivity xxxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi everyone

I had my transfer on 30th June and I'm currently 9dp5dt with OTD Sunday 12th same as Podgeley.

I had cramping for the first 4 days following ET and then nothing but mild twinges here and there since. My tummy is so bloated and hard that I look 5 months pg already and I'm starting to waddle which is not helpful when trying to hide all this at work! 

DH is pulling his hair out just as much as me during this 2WW and we have decided to test Saturday lunch time when he gets back from work so at least we have the weekend at home together if its bad news. 

3 more sleeps!!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Im also waddling itsonlybrdiget hahah!!

Best of luck for sunday xxxxx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

How long does it take for the hcg trigger to leave? I had mine two weeks ago today and 5,000 units. Do they normally say a day per 1000? Do you think mine would be out if I tested? I'm getting anxious as I have to start aspirin as soon as I get a positive due to my previous miscarriages, I'm trying to be positive! 

My test date is Sunday which is 11 days post 5dt. 

Treaclecat, I can't believe you've only just allowed the poas in the house! Wait til they start talking to you too!


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Thinking of you today Mo, hope you had better news from the blood test. I have used the Lister and they put us in touch with our Spanish clinic with the lister doing scans, blood tests etc. I would highly recommend them and can see it might be worth trying them over the summer, if this treatment doesn't work, and keeping your frostie in case you need it at a later stage. 

Treacle, my OTD was 11dp5dt, it sounds as if you have to wait longer.. I guess it's just different clinic guidelines but that's so hard to have to wait longer. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

As for symptoms, I had some mild nausea and a heavy feeling in my abdomen BUT only on a few days in the middle of the 2ww and the day before my blood test I felt completely normal, which really worried me! I did have some night sweats, but I think that was the progesterone. It was only last night that I got stronger nausea and for the first time, sore boobs. I heard about a research study that showed women typically felt more negative each day closer to test day. So I took heart that it was a common and understandable response to coping with the uncertainty. 

All the best and hoping June brings lots more BFPs


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the positive push willander!!

Xxx


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone - hope it's ok for me to post here

I'm 12dp2dt and today I cracked. I tested. I used a FRER and I got a BFP. My OTD isn't until Monday at 17dp2dt (because the clinic wants to torture me  ) but I already broke down and did it. The line isn't as strong as the control line but it is a good, solid line, not faint. Not sure if it's appropriate to post pic here. 

Now I have to live with my naughty behaviour and hope that nothing changes between now and Monday... 

Lots of luck to everyone in the 2ww - this is the hardest thing I've ever done in my life, the jabs and hospital appointments were a breeze compared to the past couple of weeks!! x x x


----------



## Maribart (Apr 28, 2015)

I know that is hard girls but we better wait to do the preg test on the day we were told 😬 It's gonna be really really hard but I think it would be worth it, specially for our minds.... If we do a test early and comes out negative it would make us quite upset even if we don't want to! (My husband also insist for me to wait until that day  ) 
Xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi ladies. Bfn for me! Blood test confirmed. I knew it. Glad i was testing though as it definitely softened the blow! I really thought this cycle was going to work. Iv to call with my july period and start frozen cycle. Thank you for your support and good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear Mo. Wishing you all the very best with your next try.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Mo!! 

I'm also testing Sunday 12th June!! Seems like there's lots of us testing that day, hopefully it's a lucky day!!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Slightly weird but does anyone else's cervix feel like it does when a period is here? Feels rather uncomfortable but probably the progesterone.  12dp5dt.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Mo   All the best for your FET

Congratulations MommaBear - that is a late OTD!

Hope everyone is doing ok and not going stir crazy. After my bad cramps on Monday night I haven't had any more like that. A few twinges and pains here and there but I'm probably being super sensitive. Only time will tell I guess!!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Am so sorrymo but glad ur on it and focused with a plan hopefully its ur time next time 

Mommabear- congrats!!! Ur otd is as bad as mine! U Bad gal! Hahaha  

Knitty- cant say i can fee my cervix but i did have a soar spot about 7dpt3dt its gone now though

Good luck to all the Sunday testers

Afm- not sure what to think- i had sharp painful shotting pains on the left side on saturday night and then again sunday- didnt last long but took breath away, and then i thought i passed a tiny bit of red when i went for a pee. Nothing since but then i passed blood from the other hole (tmi) due to piles on sunday but then again yesterday i passed some Brown red when i wiped doing a number two but cant be sure where it came from. Not sure what to think. Teying not to be scared. I dont het big periods. Am just praying the little beans r still there and healthy.   

Other than really tired this morningamd another hot sweaty night an dmaybe slightly veiny boobs not much to report.

Arrghhh 

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Update! Clinic said hang in there and its probably piles! 

🙏🏿🙏🏿🙏🏿


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Treaclecat, glad you contacted the clinic. Poor you having to contend with bloody piles too! My bum is getting sore from the pessarys but don't want to take them the front way! I've had the sharp shooting pains too on the left side.  I've got the slightly veiny boobs too but there not sore. 3 sleeps to go before I test xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Steph80- feel much better after talking to clinic. No point worrying - i cant change anything so go to keep fighting

Am just crampy bloated and heavy now. My mum came over and we went to the garden centre which was lovelyp xxx


I do mine the front way so these piles are litterally a pile of crap!

Good luck 😘😘 Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

10dp5dt (OTD 12th June)

Well I had a very unexpected trip to my clinic this morning following a call to discuss my severe bloating symptoms.  Had a scan and they detected pockets of fluid so they believe I have mild OHSS, blood test will confirm tomorrow. My Dr said that at this stage of the process this could be caused by high pregnancy hormones and implantation! But is it is still too early to test!!  

I am feeling a mix of happy and anxious now and if it does turn out to be a BFN it is going to be even more upsetting after this little glimmer of hope


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Treaclecat - glad you checked with the clinic and they gave you piece of mind  it's always worth it!! 

It's only Bridget - I have heard of ohss being associated with pregnancy!! So crossing everything for you it's a bfp! Hope you don't feel too rough! 

I've had to drive home today via a route where I don't pass a boots as I know I'd go in, buy tests and test!! I'm 8dp5dt and crawling at the walls to test!


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Steph and Treacle - I feel your pain! My bum and attached plumbing are in an awful state from the pessaries! 
It's onlybridget- I had mild OHSS with my last cycle and the clinic did mention something about it been adversely effected by pregnancy. But it all turned out OK, just bloating for several weeks and a bit uncomfortable. 

I want to look into getting a hysterectomy after all the treatment is done and this is our last cycle. I've booked an appointment with my GP on OTD, if it's BFP then we will be talking pregnancy if it's BFN then we will be talking hysterectomies!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Im still feeling a little nervous as it was a phonecall not an examination but what will be will be   

Hahahah carrie! Poas poas poas touch us carrie us touch us! Ive got these visions lf them floating around in the air taunting you! 

I litterally have 2 first responses as fhey were bog offs! I think if its a bfp i will be testing most days till scan however!!

Itsonlybridget- pants to the ohss but wayhay on the possible bfp!! I got my bfp 10days after a 5dt last time...


Scribbles- thats a plan!!wow. Brave strong decision but hopefully tou wont need o worry about it for a while.


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Girls, I did it and tested and its a BFP! Xxx


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congratulations Steph80! Xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations steph80  xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Yey congrats steph!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I know I'm three days early still but I think I did really well to last this long!

I'm rooting for you all. Good luck xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay! Well done Steph! Here's to a quiet, exciting and happy nine months xx


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats Steph that's brilliant news!!!

I have serious AF symptoms today so have almost convinced DH to let me test early tomorrow - not looking good but I know when I got bfp with DS I had tested by this point  and it was positive so at least I'll know.

Good luck everyone else!

Podge
xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

So after an eventful day and being diagnosed with mild OHSS curiosity got the better of me and I tested early.... I am absolutely over the moon to say I got a BFP!!!!!  

Shocked, stunned emotional and delighted just don't cover it!! I can't believe this has finally happened!!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations steph, smallone and brudget!! Amazing 


Bridget- i saw u have natural killer cells. What did they give u for that?? Xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations Bridget!!! I had a supsicion you might be!! 

Oh I think I'm going to have to test tomorrow evening now!!


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone and sorry for testing early. In a way I wish I'd waited! Just petrified of bleeding now as I've had two early miscarriages. Trying to be positive! I know I should be but I never seem to get very far.

I'm keeping an eye on the thread and rooting for you all xxx


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Congrats to everyone getting positives and huge commiserations for the BFNs.

How great is this group for support? And generally knowing that we are not going alone. Our partners and DH's are brill but I know mine just doesn't understand how responsible I feel at the mo.

My symptoms have really changed in the last couple of days- I've gone from being really bloated to now having quite strong nausea and acid in the mornings and also have had terrible spot outbreaks, on my back randomly!

Anyone else had the acidy burps and skin outbreaks? xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Itsonlybridgit- YAY!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Hope you have an uneventful and happy nine months xxxxxxx

Nina - my DH buggered off to France on a jolly on Monday and is back tomorrow!!! Of all the weeks he could have gone, he chose this one. I went berserk at him yesterday on the phone, I wouldn't have minded if it was a duty or something he absolutely couldn't get out of, but it was a free jolly! I am so thankful for this website! 

I've been testing all week and gone from faint BFP to BFN to faint BFP to BFN but this morning I got a solid BFP and did a few more in the afternoon and it's still BFP! No idea what's going on, but if it's even darker line tomorrow then I'll start to feel happy. Like somebody here mentioned, I'm really happy but know how wrong it can go. We lost DD's twin early on so being cautiously optimistic.


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Got our second bfn this morning and feeling pretty despondent. Think I'm going to go straight in to next cycle of medicated IUI as my natural cycles are so long.

It all just feels like a massive game of chance that's being played with my emotions and bank account!

Congrats on all the BFP, they bring me hope!
x


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Co grats scribbles!!!! Hopdfully its nice and strong this morning!!!!


Ibsly- am very sorry honey. Glad u have a plan and are focused. Take your time xxx


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations Bridget that is super news!      

Well I am afraid I am bowing out after serious cramps and some spotting last night I was utterly convinced that AF was imminent and this morning DH agreed to test early and am afraid it is   again.  

So sad but not surprised really. Will go for my blood tests tomorrow as need to know what happened to my progesterone etc then let my clinic know.

Good luck to everyone on this thread I truly have everything crossed for you all.     

Sticky vibes to all

xxxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Big hugss podge. U defo sure its not too soon as no af yet?? Thats a very admirable attitude. Thank u so much flr your well wishes. I believe you and i feel the same foreveryone else

The best of luck all xxxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies.. wow this thread is so busy, it is difficult to keep up lol

Podgeley I'm so so sorry to hear your news hunny, I know how you are feeling all too well. I wish you all the best for the future and really pray you get your long awaited BFP very soon. Thank you for your congratulations sweet xx

Scribbles and Steph, huge congratulations to you on your BFP's too  

Carrie fingers crossed for your test today!!!! 

Mo NK cells are treated with clexane and steroids being incorporated into the cycle and also 2-3 intralipid infusions where a nurse comes out to administer a 2 hour drip to you at home. Have you had immunes testing at all?

afm still shocked and stunned and nervous but extremely happy! Blaoting doesn't seem as bad today. Still waiting for the clinic to call with blood test results from yesterday and I will tell them we tested early and see if they confirm with the bloods.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Steph80 and itsonlybridget!! 🎉🎉 and to scribbles too! Hopefully you'll get a nice dark line tomorrow

I started spotting yesterday eve (little bit of pinkish then red jelly - sorry tmi!!) followed by pink watery discharge. Today it has turned brown but is still going, it's now exactly what I would get before starting AF - it can't be this early can it?! I've been feeling so positive but now not sure what to think. I didn't expect bleeding this early on


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just done a test and negative 

Bridget where did you go for your immune testing? This is now my 3rd failed transfer. I'm only 28. No fertility issues. Something is Definetly not right.


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all I'm havi g my ec tomorrow at SEACROFT  I'm so nervous my first IVF, I have pcos and they say around 30 follicles to collect and also some fluid in womb


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hopeful- i think ot sounds like implantation to me   
Stay positive!!!


Carrie- really sorry on ur bfn lovely. Is it not eary still? I thought otd was sunday Hang in there.
Re immunes i have herd about this dr gorgy person. No idea who or where they r located but i am
Sure there is thread on the site. I herd the best you can get.


Dancer- best of luck with ec tom !! V excitiing. Make sure your well hydrated as u have lots of follies! 
Re fluid- fluid appeared in my womb during stimms but the fluid in the uterus went on its own but the fluid in the tube didnt but beacause my egg numbers were low they had to
Proceed with transfer. Have they advised you on the fluid? Most of the time it does go on its own and there r some amazing things they can do with draining if needed. Ive herd orgasms can help...! Might be a myth! You might find tomorrow its gone at ec xxxx i would not be too concerned. 

Best of luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## sbapps (Jun 4, 2016)

Is there a limit to how much text to post in these replies? The messages I skimmed or read were all short; I don't want to overload anyone. But I'm really not having a good night and hope you'll all forgive me.

I'm new to FF. I joined a few days ago but haven't really had time to get online for anything more than checking some emails.

I admit to having some difficulty writing this post. None of you know me and I'm suddently in a position that I need a little positive reinforcement, particularly as things are really stressful at the moment. I've never approached a group of strangers like this before, though knowing others going through similar things can understand really helps. 

The long and short of it is that I had my ET done a little over a week ago. I was in great spirits, feeling really good, very positive. My HPT is due to be in 3 days time.

Except that minor lower abdominal pain and lower back pain started today. And what looks like light pink spotting appeared tonight Pretty much identical to the way it happened 3 years ago when we had a failed cycle.

And I'm trying my hardest not to fall apart because I know it doesn't necessarily mean all is lost,  but given past experience it's proving very hard to stay positive and not stress myself into a panic attack or sob myself raw. 

I'm also half a world away from my mum and I could really do with a hug right about now.

Ladies, I hope you're 2WW is going smoothly. Hearing success stories makes me indescribably happy!

Hanging in,
Sbapps


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome Sbapps and well done for reaching out and sharing your experiences.  
IVF can be such a hard journey and and it is good to reach out. I know for myself so few friends or family know of my journey and FF has been a lifeline for me.
The 2WW wait is so hard and you are doing so well, you are nearly there,  you have done so well keeping positive and it is really natural to have a blip and spiral downwards. Sometimes a good cry is what we need but then it is good to remind ourselves that we are not alone, there are women on the same journey as ourselves and that success is really possible and happens for lots of women. If it doesn't happen this time for you, you can try again, if that is right for you. 
I really hope this is your time and hope you find the peace and self love to be gentle with yourself tonight. The wee hours are always the hardest. Try and hold on to your hope, you just don't know what the result is right now and try not and torture yourself. It isn't good for you. DO you listen to any relaxation tapes - Zita West or others, they might help soothe you.

I am sending you a hug, I know it is not the same as your Mum's but do imagine support around you, there is a whole army of women here sending you support.

Julia x


----------



## sbapps (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you, Julia. I needed that. It may not have been mum's hug, but the sentiment means so much.

I only just heard of Zita West; do the techniques really work? I have breathing and relaxation exercises recommended by the counsellor I've been seeing (she's been very good for me, I think) but I've not tried anything else.

Trying to stay as relaxed and positive as I can. Thx again.

Sbapps


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you ladies  

Carrie I had my immune testing done at CARE following a failed cycle at another clinic. At the time we had unexplained infertility but knew there had to be something wrong. We researched the best clinics do chose CARE because they have developed a lot of their own immunes testing and treatments ie NK cell.

We were talking about this last night because had someone suggested to us 2 years ago that we should spend 2.5k on tests we would have laughed them out the door... But I think anyone with unexplained infertility who has had all the usual NHS tests should seriously consider investing in these tests. Without them there is no way I would have got my BFP even if we had done a million IVF cycles. 

For us they discovered my killer cell levels were high and I was rejecting DH genes which makes perfect sense as 12 years ago when we first started trying naturally, it would take a long time to conceive and end in miscarriage and after the 3rd time I just stopped getting pregnant altogether.. This was my killer cell levels at their highest.. This cycle I was out on a combination of Intralipid infusion drips, clexane injections and steroids and although it has cost us more than we imagined, it has been worth it because it worked first time.

Hope that helps Hun and I'm happy to give you any other information you want xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for all that information Hun! I've just googled care and there's a few clinics, are they one big company? Cos care Manchester would be closest to me? 

That's the weird things with us, we're out doing pgd because  my fiancé has a genetic condition! He has neurofibromotosis type 1 which he inherited from his dad, 50:50 inheritance, so they're testing our embryos for the condition. There shouldn't be any reason for this to fail as we should be able to have kids naturally. They're obviously is though and after 3 failed transfers it's time to pay for this testing!! 

Definetly!! It may be a lot up front but if it gets you your little micracle then it's worth every penny!! Congrats for your BFP and all the best for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Carrie I went to CARE Nottingham which is the HQ but the others around the country are part of the same group. Nottingham are the best centre to go to as they have the top specialists in immunes there and they will provide you with a consultant specifically for your needs. I think you may be able to have your main appointments at Nottingham and scans etc at Manchester possibly?  It's a 2 hour round trip for me and I ended up going 5 times in one week during stims scans but It was fine. One lady I was cycling with there was travelling from Malta!! They catered for her and did Skype/telephone appointments when they could.

A lady I work with has also had a cycle with CARE Nottingham after a failed cycle elsewhere and she is currently 20 weeks pregnant with twins... I can't recommend them enough.

I truly wish you every success for your future cycle, I know full well how hard this road is xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww that all sounds amazing!! My NHS funding is secured to guys hospital in London (I travel down there from Liverpool for scans). So if I have immune tests I'll have to do it all alongside guys! I'm defo going to spend this weekend researching. Guys don't believe in any of it and put it down as bad luck but I've just seen too many success stories with immune testing.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Treaclecat. Unfortunately my spotting has turned into full blown AF today, I just feel completely distraught. I'm only just a week from ET and 4 days away from test date still 😢 We will still test next week but I can't see anything surviving this.

Sbapps, I'm in a similar position to you except you're a few days ahead of me and I started my spotting earlier. I have heard from lots of ladies that they had spotting 2/3 days ahead of OTD and went onto get their BFP - stay positive and sending you a big


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Arr am so sorry hopeful    This sucks bums.

Sbaps- reinforcing my post yesterday and hopeful- i think its a good thing. Defo recommend the zita relaxing album from itunes. It syncs to accupuncture points but dont worry if u dont do accupuncture the background music works a treat.  

I still dont know what or where my brown red blood came from. I dont get periods with fullbleed
So its really no help! Trying to remain poaitive. Just got loads of discharge today both watery and clear to yellow stain on pad xxx   Be positive

Good luck everyone- feeling a bit huggy today!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## sbapps (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh, *Hopeful_81*, I'm sorry, honey. I really feel for you! I had that with my cycle 3 years ago and I remember feeling that emotional punch to the gut when spotting suddently became the dreaded visit from AF. Don't give up hope just yet; our bodies are miraculous machines...

I heard that too, *Treaclecat*. I woke up feeling a lot better today after that long and intense cry last night. I don't know, maybe it was my body's way of telling me I needed to let it all out? One can hope. This morning there was sparse brown streaking (and no signs of pink) on the toilet tissue and nothing in my panty liner, so fingers crossed!

And thanks for the relaxation tip, too. When I've got a few more minutes later on I plan to have a look.

Ladies, positive thoughts going out your way and warm, gentle hugs to all  ,
Sbapps xx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sbapps, Hopeful and Treacle I am thinking of you all and hoping that all goes well.

Sbapps, It sounds as if you have good support from your counsellor and also do do meditation so that is great, hopefully it will help soothe, crying is just sometimes the thing we need.


Julia x


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Aww hopeful, that sounds like me this week.  I got my bfp Monday when I was spotting.  The clinic were very positive e, but then it turned into a proper flow on Tuesdya and Wednesday is was pretty much pouring out. :-( by Friday it was still faint but my hcg has dropped from 73 on Tuesday to 34 on Thursday.  I feel so deflated.  How are you coping? How many cycles have you done? This was my first after one was abandoned at baseline last time xx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Really sorry to hear that Michelle. It's such a horrible rollercoaster. I've been testing for the last couple of days but not even a sniff of a bfp, I've never had one. I've still got 4 days to go til OTD! For my clinic, that's 16 days after collection. It was my second cycle but my first one got cancelled at day 8 stimms scan as I had a big endometrioma on one of my ovaries. Had surgery to remove it in Jan, confirmed diagnosis of endo and AMH dropped to 5.1! We're lucky that even though we only had 4 mature eggs collected we have 2 frosties so hopefully 1 of those is waiting to be our baby. Probably need to have a bit more progesterone next time though!!

Well done for positivity Treaclecat, keep going!!

Sbapps, definitely try the relaxation/visualisation tracks, I found them really helpful xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Morning guys

Ive got a feint bfp this morning!! Wish it was darker so looks like testing over the next few days! xxx


  

Argghh!!!

Please please please be ok

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yay treaclecat!! Congrats!! I had a feeling you would be as we have had similar symptoms! Whoop whoop. So happy for you. Mine was faint to begin with then i tested alternate days to see it darken xxx

Ladies, my official test this morning on a clear blue digital as recommended by the clinic says 2-3 weeks. Should it say 2-3 weeks so early? This is probably a stupid question, but when I've been pregnant before at around this stage it's only said 1-2 weeks xxx


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Steph, how many days past egg collection is your OTD? If more than 14 then I assume maybe yes. I'd say it should be a good sign as your HGC levels are high which is good xx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Watnots, thanks for your reply. It's 2w2d since EC. I don't know how they date things etc with IVF as first go and didn't have it explained to me xx


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi had ec yesterday got 22 eggs and just had call only 4 fertilised feeling gutted


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks steph 😃😃😃

Went back to sleep for three hrs hahah! Thats reassuring! Really hoping it gets darker


2-3 weeks is perfect xxx


----------



## Steph80 (Dec 10, 2015)

Treaclecat - honestly my first one was so so faint I had to convince my DP it was there! So I did a clear blue digital in the end just to confirm it. It took AGES to come up but eventually said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I'm sure it will be fine. I had used the first response one to begin with. What did you use? I even took the bloomin thing apart to inspect it! Two days later the line was clearly darker and a bit thicker xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hahah steph!

I used a  first reaponse and a cb digi which is 1-2 weeks

So nervous really want to enjoy it

More blood bogies today xx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations Treacle, Steph, scribbles and itsonlybridget, that's wonderful news  

Hope to see you on the 'waiting for early scan' forum.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks willander

Am so nervous xxx


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Just popping in from due Sept/Oct thread.
It's great to see BFP's and for those who have had BFN this time don't give up on your dream, there are a number of ladies on Sept/Oct thread including myself who didn't give up no matter what they were told, 8th fresh cycles and we got our BFP and am now 24weeks.
Had no symptoms different this time around to failed cycles, it's so hard during the 2ww not analyse every twinge, sniff, toilet trip etc.

Everyone is individual and there are so many variations of side effects to the meds and variations of pregnancy symptoms. Stay strong ladies 

Treaclecat: blood bogies   often happen with pregnancy hormone changes affecting the nose lining. Not a commonly reported symptom, its one I've had from around week 4.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the lift mrs
Scooby xxx


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Hi girls- had a quiet few days with trying not to read too much etc as my symptoms have died down and just a bit tired and nauseous each day now.

My OTD is 15th (weds) but I've done a sneaky test today- one of the first response ones from boots and there was no second line. Bit gutted as I feel so odd at the mo and was convinced my hormones were in baby mode and I've had no signs of AF whatsoever. I suppose I have a few days to wait.

Anyone else do a test 3-4 days early with BFN and then go on to have BFP? Could do with a bit of reassurance.

Thanks all  It's so nice to know we are all in it together! xx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm back again on my 2ww. Had a double FET in Cyprus on 11th and due to test on 23rd. No symptoms this time yet, other than headaches from the increased dose of progynova. Last time I'd started having pulling type sensations by now, but trying not to worry about it too much. Just enjoying the rest of my holiday. Look forward to reading all about progress! x


----------



## sbapps (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello again, ladies!

Sorry I haven't been round and responding to all the kind words - or offering my own to those of you still biting your nails.

I don't think it's quite registered yet but did my HPT this morning.

It's positive. 

The waterworks turned on when DH held me first thing but then he had to head out and I kind of... dunno, I guess I just need to see those blood test results. I've hoped for too long with too many negative experiences to just take it at face value.

Anyway, not quite sure of the next step. Is it odd that I never really saw past this part?

Sbapps xx


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Congrats Sbabbs! Praying to have the same result on Wednesday! Getting so nervous now. Particularly with negative test yesterday (8dp5dt). Can there really be that much of a change between 8dp and 11dp...?


----------



## sbapps (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you, *Nina142*!

Even though I honestly don't know, I'm going to say, "Yes!" and remain positive on your behalf! Goodness knows none of us wants to give up the fight.

My clinic stressed strongly the importance of waiting until the test date so as not to get a false negative or positive, so this time around I sat on my hands. Last time around I tested early and it got me so down that until this day I wonder if my devastation and despair might not have contributed to the negative result I had at the final stage. So, keep your chin high and don't give up.

Sbapps xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Congrats!!!

Nina-yes there can hang in there.

Afm- chemcial pregnancy

Stay positive love and luck all xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Treaclecat I'm so sorry  

Nina, I've been on threads where some ladies have had a bfn the day before test date then got their bfp a day later so stay positive. Did you have 1 or 2 put back? If just 1 your hcg levels will take longer to rise

Fantastic news sbapps, I'm so pleased for you. I hope everything goes well x


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Treacle, I'm so sorry to hear, was that confirmed by a blood test? I have been thinking of you and was hoping so much you would get good news. Big hugs


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Treaclecat I'm so sorry  to hear of your result.I hope you have support around you and are giving you self lots of TLC.This is such a hard journey at times and we need all the support we can get.

Nina, I think three days can make a huge difference, try to keep positive and not torment yourself.

Fantastic news sbapps, I'm so pleased for you. Just brilliant!

Julia


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats all on the BFPs, I was hoping to be able to join you but sadly like Treaclecat, I think I'm staring down the barrel of a chemical too....

Official test date was today and I've had late onset OHSS symptoms since last wednesday (didn't have it at EC).  After googling all weekend, I finally caved in on saturday morning and was delighted to see a faint second line on a FRER (my first ever positive test since TTC).  I did another test late on Sat night and it was no darker but I convinced myself wee wasn't as concentrated.  I tested again yesterday morning and the second line came up again and more quickly but wasn't much darker.  As I'd been feeling so rubbish on Friday night, I called the clinic and they told me to come for a scan to check out the OHSS and they'd do the Beta today while I was there given it was my OTD. 

The scan went well and they were happy that there was no fluid build up but did note my ovaries were still huge and both on the left side... Eek.  Throughout the scan, the nurse was smiling and as I'd transferred two good 5 day blasts and had had late onset OHSS, I was half expecting them to say that there might be multiples. After a couple of days of official positive tests, I was even letting myself get cautiously used to the idea. 

We live 2 hrs from the clinic in Dublin and they called with the Beta results on the way home which they were concerned with - only 34.75 at 12dp5dt and asked me to get a second beta on wednesday and potentially a third on friday and gave me strict instructions not to google in the meantime.  Well you can imagine how that's gone this evening and to be honest, I'm distraught as the OHSS really threw me that it was going to be a strong positive....  

I can't actually face a 4hr round trip drive by myself to be told probable bad news on Wednesday but the private clinic that I had lined up to do the test today originally is claiming a 3-5 day turnaround time for results which is no good clearly. I then thought that I'd go to the main maternity hospital in Belfast this evening and see if they would test me on Wednesday (and offered to pay as they also see private patients) as I know they have an onsite lab and thus quick turnaround.  After having to wait over 2hrs and very tearfully explain the situation to a truly lovely registrar, the consultant on duty grudgingly agreed to do the beta on wednesday morning, but only if I had a positive home test first......  I'm going to try to sort out another private plan B tomorrow, one of the downsides of living in a regional city, you just don't have the infrastructure that you take for granted in London or even Dublin. 

It was awful, I could tell in their eyes they held little hope and they made me do another urine test there and then which as a faint positive.  Sorry for the diatribe, I'm feeling very sorry for myself and angry that this process has unceremoniously dumped me flat on my **** for a second time with another unexpected result. I'm also angry that it's so hard to get a simple blood test done in a reasonable time frame when so much is at stake. 

Edna


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Hopeful_81- only 1 put back in. Tomorrow test day. Did you manage to hold out? Yours is tomorrow too isn't it?

Edna- sorry to hear of your rollercoaster cycle! Sounds like you've had a bit of traumatic one. Completely agree about the blood test.

xx


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Nina and good luck tomorrow, really hope you get a nice positive and all is well, please try to relax in the meantime as it's out of your hands now.

Treacle, how are you doing today?

Sbapps - yes, it's amazing to finally see a positive, I kept looking at mine and shaking my head in disbelief and even if this doesn't work, I keep trying to remind myself through floods of tears that I've just cleared a massive hurdle (as have you) in even getting a positive test. 

Keep us posted guys

Edna


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi ladies- 

Can I join?
Had a double blasto FET today, this is our 5th round of treatment, never achieved a pregnancy to date.

I get to test in 16 days at the very end of the month on the 29th.... Anyone else around that date?

Very excited as officially PUPO 👍 and wishing everyone the very very best of luck.

Xxx


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

I've been naughty and tested again, gutted as it's another BFN for me. OTD is tomorrow but not holding out much hope now   Feeling very deflated after a relatively smooth couple of weeks with no AF x


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Nina but let's see how you go tomorrow. I kept setting myself higher goals as they days went on and the big one was not to get AF or test before OTD so we've managed one of those at least!

Will be thinking of you.

Congrats Mrsfw and welcome on board, enjoy the PUPO bubble between now and your test date.

AFM - test booked in tomorrow with same day turnaround at one of the main IVF clinics in Belfast who were really helpful thankfully. Not confident at all and kind of hope numbers haven't doubled as this limbo will be over quicker and I think a chemical would deffo be better than an ectopic or a MC later.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks so much Edna and good luck to you today x


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

As I suspected we had a BFN this morning and today is our OTD. Must admit- there have been a few tears. But we have booked back in at our clinic to see where we can go from now, and now it's time to think positively.

We have 4 frozen embryos- so I suppose we have a lot of hope to pull us through these hard days. Anyone else who has had unsuccessful round but have embryos in storage, would be really good to know how quickly you moved on/did you do anything differently second time round?

Hoping all you ladies that are still to test this month have your happy endings!


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Just checking in to say good luck everyone

Nina- dorry about ur bfn. Ive no people go straihht into a fet following a misscarrage let alone a bfn! However too be honest i eould take a rest clear ur body out get back to a regualr af and wait. I know its hard to remain paitent and am all for getting on with things but its best to be in the right frame of mind and body but if u think u are go for it!best of luck

Afm- amazingly my lap dye appoitment has come through for just over three weeka! It was foing to be two but ive decided i needed some time to bleed out this chemical before i have key hole!

Baby dust all xxxx


----------



## wilander (Jun 17, 2011)

Treacle, take good care and wishing you all the very best with your next try. Xx


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Nina - so sorry to hear your news, it's gutting to get this far and get a BFN, especially after a smooth 2WW.  The others are absolutely right, take as long as you need, the clinic will tell you what their minimum preferred interval is, probably no more than 1-2 normal cycles given that it's a really disappointing for you but clear cut case. 

Treacle - know what you mean about planning things to move forward, the lap is a good thing to do, seems to be lots of people who benefit from it both naturally and on another cycle.

I got my numbers today after a nervous morning and I've gone from 34 to 69 to pretty much exactly doubled.  Clinic think it's a chemical but want to do another test on Friday, keep me on the meds and see what happens.  Odds of continuing successfully are about 10-15% but they have seen it happen (!!!) which has given me some hope.  The test and getting the results was painless so with the logistics sorted, I feel better about having to wait until Friday for another update. Still likely to end in tears but a chance is a chance, no matter how small!

Edna


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks willander   Good luck for your pregnancy xxxx

Edna- doubling is good so i would hold onto the positives and best of luck it picks up xxxxx

I was also thinking have a misscarrage at nine weeks v a chemical and the lessors of the two evils. Eitherway its pants!! I dont know whether we will try again im worried ive just got rubbish eggs and thats it. Will never know if the hydro caused this. Got to find the money from somewhere as well xxxxx


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Treacle, I wouldn't be too down on your eggs just yet, they've got you 2x (?) BFPs so far and if anything, you've got a few other things hanging around in the background which could very well be getting in the way. You have the frustration and annoyance of tubal issues which lots of people have managed to work around. Mine are clear thank god but other than old age and a bit of PCOS, still unexplained which is infuriating. How old are you, do you feel you've more time to take a break, really clear your head and save if you decide to go again?

We also need to consider cash but I'm 42 in 5 weeks so it feel like now or never to crack on with own eggs. It's been so much work to get to this point that I have to wonder whether Donor might be worth it instead. On the flip side though, I managed to go from 4 morulas out of 13 eggs to 7 day 5 embryos out of the same number of eggs this time so a huge improvement. Frustrating that there's still a question mark over quality.......No matter how long it lasts, I'm knowingly pregnant for the first time ever so a huge leap forward.  I really focused on empirically changing as many things as I could from one cycle to the next so no idea which if any did the trick. I think going from nothing to freeze on an elective FET to having 2x good 5 day transferred and 1 frostie is good evidence of being able to make a decent change in egg quality. As well as sorting out the hydro, maybe there are other things you could add if you did another cycle, depending on how well your clinic will work with you.


----------



## humming-bird (Jun 15, 2016)

After hanging around this site getting inspiration from you ladies for a few days now I just had to join.

Firstly congrats to all those with a BFP and big hugs to those who have had BFNs.

I feel as though I am going out of my mind!!  My beta is due on Sat 18 Jun having had two fresh embies transferred on Tues 7 June, with EC the previous Fri (03 Jun).  So guess that makes me 8dp4dt ( – am new to IVF so could be wrong)?

Anyway I am on a cocktail of daily meds including cyclacur (tablet), cyclogest (pessary), utrogestan (tablet), vasclor (vaginal gel), IVOR (jab), Prolutex (jab), Prezloln (tablet) and salspir (tablet) and feel like am on an emotional rollercoaster…I’m all over the place…mainly crying and convinced cycle hasn’t worked  

I know I shouldn’t have but tested yesterday morning to find a very faint line (can only see if I squint type faint but DP can see too) only to find it had disappeared when I tested again last night and again this morning.  It was FRER and am wondering if this could have been a vapour line even though it was pink?  Or if I am testing too early?

Also have sore boobs and daily stomach cramps (almost a stretching sensation) but am thinking this might be due to all the meds!!

This is my first IVF and nothing has prepared me for how exhausting the emotional side is so really feel for those of you who have already done multiple cycles.


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Morning all, and big congrats to the BFP-ers. Tres exciting but nerve racking too.  
Sending love to those with BFN's, it's so sad but not meant to be this time  

Humming Bird, try not to test early, your OTD is there for a reason, and you'll just drive yourself crackers with whatever results! It's hard but it's the best thing!! You're symptoms sound like mine last round when I had a BFP, so all good. Really does sound like it's worked for you!  

AFM, I'm currently 6dp5dt of a double FET and my OTD is 23rd. I have light tummy cramps and a little pulling sensation, but also been a bit PMT-ey but could be the drugs I suppose. I'm trying to just get on with life for he next week and will test only on OTD, as I love being in the land of PUPO! This is our 6th cycle so praying this works now, I just feel we need our turn now. If not though, we'll go again asap.  

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

hello ladies - I'm joining this group. I'm not quite in my tww yet, I am having a 5dt on Saturday, but I have a question. 

Just like my previous two cycles I am incredibly bloated post EC and look like I have swallowed a basketball. My tummy is also tender and a little painful to touch. Both of my previous cycles resulted in BFNs and I am a little worried that the reason may have been a bad environment  for the embryo to return to. Both times they have seen fluid in my uterus at EC. It disappeared by ET but it still concerns me. I am drinking loads of water and coconut water, am off work so fairly relaxed and am glued to a hot water bottle. Is there anything else I can do to get this bloat down before Saturday? What are other people's experiences?

many thanks xx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies 
Can I please join? Otd is June 28th...a whopping 18 days past collection...we had two top grade blastocysts transferred on the 15th...we're going to test on 24th at home...we had cp before so this bit is hard! I'm taking it easy and using lots of relaxation techniques to help with any stress and feeling really good! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning girls,

Am a quarter through my 2ww today so feel I can tick off a section!

KM- welcome- we are so close! I test on the 29th... How come you are 18 days past? Did they freeze your Embies? I also had 2 put back collected way back in Sept 2015...

Claudia am sorry I don't have any experience with bloating but hope you feel good today and good luck for ET tomorrow.

What's everyone doing to keep busy I'm off work for the whole 2weeks this time (5th attempt). 

Hoping you all have super weekends xx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrs Fw hope your wait is healthy and calm! are you signed off sick or holidays? Try planning days out to take your mind off it perhaps? I'm sure whatever you do will be good enough for your BFP! Well done for getting this far!! Have you made it to 2WW on your other attempts? This is my 6th but only 2nd 2WW! 

KM, sounds like you're lovely and relaxed, just the way it should be! 

AFM, I have been calm (but quietly worried) until the day from hell in work yesterday. Since then I can't get work out of my head hence me being awake and stressing now  
I have a busy family weekend ahead then back to work Monday and test on Thursday. I'll just relax after worki by watching crap Tv and snoozing on the couch. I'll do a bit of Zita unbetween too. Bring on the orange! Xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello - am noe officially joining this group! I had 1 x 3BB transferred today. A bit disappointed it wasn't better as we had the most eggs we ever got but trying to be positive. 3BB's can make babies and I just have to hope that this time we will be lucky. 

they froze a 3BC (interestingly, the say BC/CBs are now good to freeze!) and one more early blast they will asses tomorrow. 

so the dreaded tww begins...... OTD is the 29th. 

hope everyone doing well. x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I am a little afraid to join this thread as by doing so I will need to admit that I am actually on the 2ww!! As per my signature it's not been a great first half of the year for me but I need to look forward and stay positive....

So I am 2 days following transfer of our 5 day frostie, nerves were pretty much in tatters on the day as I was so worried about the thaw but here I am.  OTD is the 30th June, although my husband is in the forces and not home till the 1st July so I might hold out till then.....

Hope everyone else is getting on ok!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Welcome Claudia & Babygood- we are so close on OTD, hoping we all get the result we want this time. Babygood sounds like your start was really hard as you say, keeping get everything crossed for you this time round.

Abi- sounds like you are doing as much as you can to stay relaxed but very hard when at work. I've reached and gone through all my other 2wws, I've actually just started a sabbatical year off work as just couldn't manage running in and out did the treatment as well. I really hope this one goes all the way through for you.

Pretty much watching comedy movies all weekend, trying to eat well and going for short walks. Hoping everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Mrsfw,

Ladies advice please (before I lose my marbles completely), sorry as its possibly too much info - yesterday I had some pink spotting on the tissue after going to the loo, which tailed off as the day progressed.  This morning it's much more red, having breezed through the 2ww first time round I never had any spotting at all.  I am also on Crinone and first time round would notice white chalky stuff, this time it's brown (sorry) I know thats prob quite normal.  My transfer was difficult due to my fibroids, so I thought yesterday it's possibly just some trauma, but if I am honest the sight of blood at all just sends me crazy after our MC.

Trying to stay focused and relaxed but I just want to hide under the duvet today.

Any helpful words will be much appreciated! Thanks xxxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Babygood  - as you say it's probably just irritation from the difficult transfer. Hopefully it will heal and be gone in a day or two - but if it purists, call you clinic. 

AFM - clinic called and said the other blast they were watching has made it and they have frozen it. It's only a 3BC - but they said was average-good so I'll take that! 

x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Babyhood- it could be very early implantation bleed but more likely tissue discharge as you say. That Crinola gel comes out in all colours so try not to worry but as Claudia says maybe call your clinics if it continues for peace of mind.
Xx


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

That's good news Claudia, what do they mean by a 3BC? X


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Claudia & Mrsfw- I am trying not to panic but it's easier said than done!! I think because I wasn't up nor down on my first 2ww, this has just thrown me. I suppose I just need to sit tight & hope for the best. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok on this crazy roller coaster x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Watnots76 - that's the grade given to the blastocyst. The number is the stage of development at the point of transfer (range is 1-5), the first letter is the inner cell mass which will become the baby and the second letter is the outer cell mass which will become the placenta. Day 3 embryo's have different grading which I'm not sure about.


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, my first post having found this site during my last cycle. i find the site so helpful (when I worked out all the acronyms!) feeling encouraged by the positives, having a tear for others. Just knowing I'm not the only one! Today was transfer day after egg collection last Wednesday. Perfect weather for a day mooching on the sofa. This waiting part always seems the hardest to me. From my profile you'll see it took me a while to start ivf. Daunted by the unknown.  But I'm glad I finally joined the fertility treatment circus. Here's hoping for all of us


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome summer, best if luck with 2ww! Good news Claudia and babyhood I had spotting day 1&2 past transfer and although easy transfer I put it down to irritation to cervix at transfer or implantation ( that's what I'm hoping!!)
How's everyone doing I am 5dp5dt and going a bit crazy!
Moving between staying positive and feeling like it's failed. Imy symptoms are minimal... cramps, thirsty, bloated,slight headache, hungry and tired...but all could be progesterone. No nausea, smells, food aversions, sore boobs etc...ah well. Also I think pregnancy test now calls me from the bathroom. Today I had to firmly tell myself no testing! Righty oh at least work is a good distraction! Anyways, I feel better now for airing. I hope you are all doing grand and thanks for listening!


----------



## Jules112 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone on the 2WW. I am 4dp5dt and struggling with the emotional side of things. Made me feel better to see that others are also swinging between optimism and pessimism and thinking it's all failed. I have zero symptoms, no sore boobs and no spotting.. I am just bloated and thirsty and emotional! Not helped by the fact that there are very limited friends who know the situation and hardly any family aware so this site is a real life line for me. 
Lost of good wishes and luck to you all 
Jules xx


----------



## Onmyown (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi ladies. I had my transfer on Thursday... 4 days in and I'm already getting impatient! I really hope it works this time! I test a week on Wednesday..the 29th. It can't come quick enough! I hope everyone is doing well and good luck to all of you. X


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome Summer, Jules and Onmyown! 

like you all I am struggling to be positive. I really want to be, but I've never had a BFP and try as I might just can't seem to believe that this will be any different to the other cycles. Doesn't help that I have an utter lack of symptoms (apart from the progesterone bloat!) - although it is only 2dp5dt so a little early to be expecting symptoms I know. 

Onmyown - we have the same OTD! 

xx


----------



## Jules112 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Claudia, Summer and Onmyown and everyone,

It seems we are all facing the same feelings at the moment. I don't know how those of you have done this before find the strength to carry on with it all; my hats off to you. 

Does anyone know when any symptoms are likely to appear after a 5dt? Am I expecting too much at 4dp5dt? 
Lots of luck to you all....! 
Jules xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi girls-

We can def get through this together. Can't believe how many of us lining up to test on the 29th 🙏!

You are all so brave to say you are struggling, I'm 7dp today and to be honest losing it at times. Going between very low and very high just because you've been given that option of a possibility of a baby. I'm a serial early tester so I have to keep those sticks out the house!!

Bern reading about how lots of people seem to test from 5/6 days in America which seems to be the norm. Waiting for 16days is torture 😝

There seem to be ladies that have a million symptoms that go on to bfp and some that have no symptoms (which I am having) which also achieve a pregnancy.

Love to all- you are all going really really well xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Driving myself completely nuts here. Tested early and not sure if it's the trigger or not   I had 15000iu gonasi which I think is the same as pregnyl.

2dp5dt - faint bfp on boots cheapie 
4dp5dt - faint bfp on boots cheapie
5dp5dt - good line on first response  - not as dark as control but clearly there.
6dp5dt - good line on first response - similar to previous.

I am now 12.5 days post trigger. 

My beta is on Thursday 8dp5dt. What do you think? Anyone had trigger this late?

Simone xxx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Aw great to hear from everyone! I was feeling abit alone when I posted about being up and down and hearing how everyones feeling the same really helped. Same old here! Just cramps...was convinced period was coming last night. Still moving between positive and negative thoughts on if they stuck (stick beans stick!). Glad work will keep me occupied over the next few days. Hugs to all!


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been a bit of a backseat lurker so far. But now I am in my first IVF 2ww (ET was on June 8th), and I thought it would be good to chat with others going through the same experiences!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

hello everyone! 

Simone - doesn't sound like a trigger at 12dp trigger - but Thursday isn't long to wait. good luck! 

AFM - feeling quite crampy today 3dp5dt. Don't think that's a good sign - just like AF cramps....  

trying to keep the dream alive.... 

x


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sounds good Simone!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Ooh Simone that sounds good! Keeping everything crossed for you. I did have a bad experience with trigger coming out of my system very late (I'm reluctant  to share it really as I don't want to put a dampener on your positive spirit but as you asked...)
On my first fresh cycle I tested bfp all the way to day 15, then on otd day 16 it turned to bfn which felt very harsh.

Thursday is not long to go and I really really hope this sticks for you xx Big love xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Mrsfw - I do need to give myself a reality check.. that was so unfair on you    Has it happened since? Do you think it was a chemical? It's an awfully long time to keep getting a false BFP.

Thank you km2015 and Claudia. Its so hard isn't it? I keep going from feeling moderately OK (wouldn't say positive) to completely thinking I don't have a chance.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

No I think it was just the trigger that time. Hasn't happened since as I have had FETs with no trigger shot so def know it will be the real result when it does finally come in. 

I really hope I didn't say the wrong thing, and I am just 1 of thousands so am sure that won't be the same for you 😘

Xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

No Mrsfw - I so need to hear this. I've just tested on some cheapies (same as the first lot a few days ago). Middle of the day.. glugged a load of water. Peed expecting bfn but got a line significantly stronger than the first times I did the test. Not far off the same darkness as the control. I really need to stay grounded as I've had recurrent miscarriages. 

But eeek!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi 
Im on IVF cycle no 3.  I am not sure what to think had 2 blastocysts put in on Saturday, both not top quality.  Started spotting today bright red when I wipe.  In my previous 2 IVF cycles I had spotting roughly 4 days before the test date and the period started a couple of days after.  But my text date isn't till next Monday.  Often in my normal cycle I spot for a week before my period starts but im on 2 lots of cyclogest a day.  Horrible stuff!!! 

Think its history repeating itself an im trying not to get down.  Any advice welcome.  

xxxx


----------



## Watnots76 (Mar 14, 2016)

Simone- I tested early at 10 days past trigger and got true positives...! My other half wouldn't  believe them until test day!!! 😂 Most probably by now the trigger is out your system I guess but test day is there for a reason! 😬😂 good luck xx


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cam - it's easier said than done I know but don't worry as long as it's only spotting. It's really really common with positive cycles and there are loads of things it could be that would effect a pregnancy..... implantation bleeding, irritation on your cervix from the pessaries.....

My successful cycle I had on and off spotting from a week after transfer right up to 12 weeks. at the time I thought it was the end of the world (it wasn't).

I had a transfer last Thursday and my test day is next Tuesday - longer than your clinic is making you wait, you've given me motivation to maybe test early.......

Ruth xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I had a FET last Thursday of our only blastocyst- had spotting on Saturday and Sunday and was pretty much up the pole with worry (I had a mc 3 months ago on our first fresh cycle), spotting has now settled and I am trying to remain positive and calm........

My OTD is the 30th June? I am confused as to why there seems to be a big difference in test dates.....although at my previous clinic it was 10 days after transfer!

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies,

It's getting busy on here! I am 5 days post FET of our only little blastocyst, bit of a stressful weekend with spotting which has now settled (my previous experiences means I freak at the sheer sight of blood), feeling much calmer today.

So I am probably the only person here who won't be testing early!! I pretty much loath testing due to all the years of trying and then disappointment.... On my fresh cycle I went in to the clinic with my urine and they were astounded that I hadn't already tested! This time I have to test at home... But my husband is in the navy and currently at sea.... Not home till late on the 1st July (my OTD is the 30th). So unless nothing untoward happens I might wait till he is back!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Xxxx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Brim you must be testing soon then? I transferred on 11th and test on Thurs 23rd and 25th. 

Babygood I'm not an early tester and like you happy to stay in my positive bubble, wanting to delay any upset! 

Keep calm, and stay away from tests ladies!! Xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Good luck to all! Fingers crossed for everyone. 

Simone - I agree with most others that by then the trigger should be out of your system.

Abi07 - My hospital (I'm in Norway) makes you wait until 3 weeks past retrieval to test. 3 WHOLE WEEKS! So I did test early - but only because I was 100% convinced AF was about to show, and figured if I knew it was a BFN for sure, I could at least enjoy a glass of wine after 2 months off!

I tested at 12dp2dt and got my long-awaited BFP. Symptoms for me included very strong AF cramps, what I assume was implantation spotting at 8dp2dt, nausea (which I had put down to the progesterone) and insane hot flashes. 

I think the 2ww ends up being the hardest part of the whole process! It's so hard to stay sane!!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Brin - congrats! Very happy for you and I love stories of BFPs after AF symptoms as it helps me keep the dream alive.... 

Babygood  - I also never test. I don't see the point - AF always comes so why bother? This time I had to drag myself to Boots to buy one. OTD is 29th. 

Cma - snap! I am also on cycle 3 of IVF and transferred a blast on Saturday, also not top quality. (unfortunately I'm only allowed to transfer 1 as I have a uterine abnormality. v annoying as cuts my chances even further). I really feel for you with the spotting. I know how easy it is to loose hope. I have virtually given up on this cycle anyway. 4dp5dt and zero symptoms of any kind except a few cramps and sore boobs which I put down to the cyclogest. So want to believe it can happen for be but when you have only ever had BFNs it's really hard.... hang in there hun! We have to believe!! 

x


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Claudia, I'm still in shock. Good luck to you for the 29th!

In terms of AF symptoms, I was absolutely, completely 100% sure she was on her way. I had really strong cramps and all the usual niggles I get the day AF usually arrives. I told my husband we were out this month, and started reading my paperwork for FET. I actually went out and bought some choccies and 'naughty' snacks to have to commiserate. So definitely never give up until she actually shows!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooray Brin!! Big congrats that's fab news xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Mrsfw! Good luck to you for the 29th, too - fingers crossed!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

thanks Brin! so good to hear


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Brin! Great to hear again that this can work. Feeling a bit blue when I woke this morning, but giving myself a good kick to keep positive. Finding any comedy series I can, and bought some tiny  fairy cakes this morning. Cakes still untouched but let's see how long that lasts. Keep fighting! Xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

oh girls need a bit of a hug. A friend of mine recently asked me for advice as she was about to undergo her first round of IVF. I was sad for her but secretly happy to have an actual physical friend who knew what I was going through. Anyway just found out she is pregnant and if I'm honest it feels like a dagger in my heart. Of course that is great news for her but it's just so desperately unfair and I don't understand why I just can't get lucky too. sitting here trying to ignore my AF cramps and feeling utterly alone and miserable. thank god for this place x


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry Claudia. It's such a sad experience seeing others succeed when you feel like it's never going to happen to you. 
My SIL had 2 babies in the time we were TTC, and she got pregnant first try with both. Although you are happy when it happens to friends, it's so heartbreaking inside.  
I know it's no consolation right now, but you will get there, and I'm sure you'll be sharing your BFP soon!

Summerwellies - thanks! I spent so many days of the past 3.5 years feeling blue - like every time I saw a pregnant person I wanted to burst into tears. Anything you need to get through those times, do it! For me it was things like enjoying a good wine. Things I knew those darn pregnant women wouldn't be doing   So go eat those cakes, ha ha!


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Claudia - you are so not alone. I get those feelings too. When I first started investigations into why it was never our time, a friend was also struggling. She is now expecting her second, due the same month I would have been if the second cycle had worked.  Instead of feeling fully happy for friends, there's always be a part of me that asks why her and not me. . I give myself a chance to feel down, have a hug and a tear with my husband, and tell myself that just because they are pregnant doesn't mean it's less chance for me. Chin up. It surely can be our turn too X


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Ps Brin, cakes still not touched. It will only be a matter of time though


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Brin congratulations! Gives me hope! I'm sure af is on way
We're testing on Friday (9dp5dt) with FR test but otd isn't till Monday. I have period symptoms and probably progesterone symptoms but already preparing for BFN. I bought sanitary towels and pregnancy test today. Lol. Just goes to show.  
Claudia I know exactly how you feel. You are not alone. social media is a minefield of babies and I just keep clicking 'unfollow' and just saw my ex recently had twins and partner is over 40!! FFS! I nearly threw the phone out the window. Anyways, big hugs. I made it through another day without testing. So I'm counting that as a accomplishment today. Just ready to know now. Clinic called to check in and said its good no bleeding yet and if BFN on Friday to not be disappointed as could be early days.

Hope you're all doing as good as you can on 2ww!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

KM- how lovely are your clinic to call and check in with you- love that! You made me laugh about the phone..! But feel your pain too.

Claudia honey you are so not alone and we are all feeling this with you, it isn't fair AT ALL and it is our turn too. It's always harder with people closer to us. A friend of mine is just starting her IVF journey and a separate not so sensitive friend of mine (with 2 kids)  said 'she's taking it quite hard though don't you think and you can get so much pleasure from other people's children' Obvs wanted to knock her out but just smiled politely. GRRR

My hypnotherapist today said to remember it as a marathon, there's no way that you are not going to finish this race/journey/pathway and you have to just keep putting one step in front of the other.

Sending you good vibes- you can do this xx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Re clinic...CARE Fertility in Tunbridge Wells have amazing patient care... embryologist called me every morning whilst embryos doing their thing, consultant called me after retrieval and nurses have checked in twice in 2ww. Amazing!!!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

HI Everyone, 
The spotting has stopped but have strange ovary type pains today.  trying my best to keep busy.  
Ruth157 thanks for your advice.  When have they said to test?  My clinic say to test 2 weeks after egg collection.  
Babygood im not testing either as it normally makes me cry!  

Claudia, keep positive its got to be our time.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I'm used to all my friends getting pregnant around me, it was just somebody doing IVF and it working straight away - it just really, really stung. But you summerwellies you are so right, just because she got lucky, doesn't mean I won't. I am so thankful for this place to come to  - as as much as I love DH, even he doesn't get it sometimes. 

thank you! xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

KM2015, Thanks! I was 100% sure AF was coming - I even got the hot water bottle out ready for the arrival! So hang in there, it's not over until she actually shows up in person! Also, at one point in my journey, I found an app that replaces any baby/pregnancy photo on ******** with a photo of a cat, or dog (whatever item you choose). That was fantastic in avoiding the floods of baby announcements  

Cma700 - I had pain too, and it felt uncomfortable to be in any position where my lower tummy was against my legs (childs pose for example in yoga). My clinic said test 3 weeks after collection, but I gave in at 16 days  

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Negative for me 😫


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Abi..... So sorry my lovely. Hope you are ok. Will you still go in for a blood test? Xxx


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Abi - If only our words could make everything ok. But I know they can't. I'm so sorry . Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry, Abi07, hugs! xxx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh abi, sorry to hear. Take good care of yourself


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had night sweats and hott flushes on cycle before. I'm having a terrible time with them...I was on more progesterone last cycle and never had either! Feel like a menopausal Mary...which is just fantastic!
Besides that period feels like it will come any minute...
Test tomorrow morning and nervous!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Best of luck KM, really hope you get your positive. Not sure about night sweats, I'm just all the time, went through 2 t shirts yesterday and have taken off the duvet at night for a sheet!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been getting them Km I think it's the steroids tbh!!

Hope you get a BFP Hun I know I'm out just waiting for my OTD tomorrow and beta to confirm. x


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Km2015, I woke up so many nights drenched in sweat, and I was very hot all the time from about 1 week post transfer. Could be a good sign! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,
How is everyone this morning? Thanks for well wishes yesterday. Well we were up at the crack of dawn as nervous and excited to test. I can't actually believe it but it's a clear positive! I made my husband look first as he is blind without his specs, not a squinter... It's on first response and I know they are super sensitive (does anyone know if they show over 25hcg? Or is it lower?) So we're tentatively happy. We had cp before but tested from 9dp2dt with faint positives and by 11dp2dt it was clear negative. So here's hoping! Still have cramps, am roasting and tummy bit off...trying to not get too excited. We test for clinic on Monday so fingers and toes crossed. What a rollercoaster!!


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

YAY, congrats KM! That is wonderful news!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

congratulations KM2015- great news!

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days!

AFM - I am 8dpfet of our one and only little blastocyst - have absolutely no symptoms at all. Just trying to keep busy and aim for my holiday on the 4th July!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

FANTASTIC news KM- well done!!!!

Simone - how are you getting on?

Xx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just a quick question trigger is gone by now right? We did double trigger on the 8/06/2016 so 16 days ago. 
Xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

I was told up to 14 days (with 10 being the average) for a regular trigger to leave your system.


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks brin. X


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats km! First hurdle crossed!

Patience and positivity to those of you still waiting to test.

I've had a second hcg blood test this morn to check for doubling. Feel sick waiting. This is where we tend to come unstuck.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great news km. 
I'm really struggling today can't stop thinking about it . Got a really bad stomach windy and painful and keep checking all the time for blood. Arrrrrhhh can't cope with this . 
Xxx


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations km! Good luck Simone - I really struggle too when you feel like a passenger and are at a point where you've had bad news previously. . I have my fingers and toes crossed all is well for you. Cma - I'm feeling ok today but having the same symptoms as you.  I'm blaming the wind on the dog - he doesn't mind as long as I feed him treats and give him cuddles  . Hope everyone is doing well this Saturday morning. Be kind to yourselves. 
Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed Simone!

Summer wellies your poor doggy! That did make me laugh though. Hang in there Cma you are doing all you can xx

These last few days are really dragging for me now. 12dp5dt today. Roll on next week!
We've booked a little weekend away next weekend just in case we get a crap result on weds...


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi ladies, 
So Im a bit nervous about writing here.. although I have been following this thread a bit, I have never actually posted on any online forum.. but the 2WW is such a struggle, so thought I would try to join in as you all seem so kind and supportive and it is nice that we can help each other. Even if I don't get all the acronyms right! 

I have so far managed a bit better this 2WW that the last one, being able to keep a bit more positive and just keeping better distracted at work etc.. but it is now starting to creep up on me and I am getting emotional and also don't think the drugs are helping.. along with high dose of progynova and progesterone injections, I am also on clexane and steroids for the first time and I think they are starting to make me feel quite rubbish. Although its so hard to know what the cause is... is it side effects from drugs, is it all the worry and stress, is it because Im not exercising as normal, is it because I'm not sleeping so well.. or could it be because I'm pregnant?? Aaargh!!!  

Congratulations KM and Brin, was really happy to read your good news!   And so sorry for those of you who didn't get lucky this time  

Is anyone else testing on the 30th? 

Thank you all for having me here, Im happy to have joined in   x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome Bippy11- I am with you on the 30th!!!! Totally agree with everything you said!! I never test early as feel quite comfortable in my pupo bubble but I have felt really unwell the last 2 days- no appetite, exhausted and when I am walking about like I may faint or like you feel when you have been on a ride at the fun fair!!! Of course it could be that I have a viral thing coming which would be bad timing or its all in my head! 

Last time round it was a fresh cycle and I breezed the 2ww, had bloating & sore boobs but this is all totally different.... I normally keep really well so it's all a bit weird 😔 I go on holiday in a week & should be busy getting organised but I literally have zero energy.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Babygood, thank you! Glad to have a test-date buddy   I won't test early either, I know if it's bad news I won't be able to work, so better leave it till later in the week to find out. In fact, I might book Friday off work just so I don't have to worry about that. Nice that you have a holiday planned, Im sure it will be good to get away from it all after the 2WW and hopefully you will have some happy news to take with you.    

I feel exhausted too and some loss of appetite too.. it's so hard to not read too much in to it! One moment I think Im doing ok, trying to be positive without getting carried away with wishful daydreaming and then the next I get so upset thinking what if it hasn't worked..  

Hope everyone is ok and having a good Saturday x


----------



## Dollou (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm just looking for a little advice. I tested for the first time yesterday at 12dp5dt, BFP. I then tested a little later in the morning and it was the faintest of lines (barley there!) I tested again this morning BFP but again tested a little later and BFN. I am so confused, surely at 13dp5dt I should have a definite result?? I also had a little pink cm when wiping this morning so I am feeling very disheartened.... Any help/advice/experiences would be appreciated ...? Thanks


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all starting to go slightly mad now! Blood test is Wednesday. 
Looking for symptoms everyday as I'm sure you all are too. Had really sore boobs which have stopped today so thinking it's going to be a bfn! Backs really sore and yesterday felt like period was on its way! 😥


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

What tests are you using Dollou? I had a pretty good positive with a first response at 12dp5dt but a really faint line with an Internet cheapie. A friend who was pregnant with twins got a decent positive and a complete negative from a pound shop test!

Good luck. X


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dollou Im not sure, but maybe the one done with the first pee of the day is more reliable..? Do you have a blood test scheduled to confirm? 

Wood, me too, it's hard not to go a bit crazy as test date nears.. Im feeling a bit better today after a good nights sleep, but then like you, worrying that because Im feeling better, that's not a good sign and I would prefer some symptoms! x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all, hope I'm ok to join this group - only just realised there was a 2ww group, thought my other board had gone a bit quiet! 

I'm now 7dp2dt. We got 4 eggs but only one fertilised so everything is counting on this little one making it. I'm on cyclogest 3 times a day so constantly bloated but apart from a few very mild twinges (which I actually think I'm imagining happening because I want to feel SOMETHING!) I've had no symptoms, so as each day passes I'm losing a bit of faith 

My test date is 1st July. I see some people test earlier - how soon can you actually test from? Or should you wait till your otd?


----------



## a1mless (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, thought I'd say hello, as I too am in the dreaded TWW. I'm 5dp3dt (FET).

KtJane, I know exactly how you feel. We only had the one FE, so feel very much like this is the last hope. But as everyone says, it can only take one. Easier said than done though isn't it. On the FET board I am on I have just confessed to doing a yoga DVD to see if it makes me have symptoms! I literally feel like I am making up any slightly twinge (or current weird taste in my mouth), all in my head!!

My test date is the 4th... I have no idea I'll be dealing with things leading up to that date.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi ktjane I too thought ours had gone quiet then found this. How are you doing? I had no idea how stressful this time would be x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Wood 

It's a nightmare isn't it? Had a bit of a cry this morning which was probably needed. Just keep telling myself it probably won't work but I know if it's a bfn on Friday I'm going to be devastated. Also don't know whether to take the day off Friday or test Thursday evening - can't imagine testing first thing then having to go to work... But think you're meant to test in the morning aren't you?

How are you doing? When is your otd?


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

I know I too keep trying to prepare myself for if it doesn't work. We didn't know whether to test the night before I would rather find out myself it's a no rather than waiting for a phone call. Test date is Wednesday. 
This is Definately the worst part of it all don't you think? X


----------



## Dollou (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for your reply little bean and bippy - the positive results were both first response, the very faint line was clear blue and the negative was the test the clinic provided me with. I just would have expected a definite result at 13dp5dt - haven't had any spotting until today which has now stopped, but wouldn't it be too late for an implantation bleed at this point.


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dollou, I think its a good sign that you've got a BFP - I think false positives are unlikely, so if you've got a positive on one test, then hopefully that's the right result! Maybe call the clinic tomorrow to ask for their advice.

KtJane, Im going for a blood test Thursday morning and have to call in the afternoon for the result. I am going to take Friday off work as I won't be able to go in on Friday if its bad news. 

Lots of us testing this week - it's going to be a long few days but stay strong ladies!   x


----------



## Ausbella (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi ladies. I'm really late to the party-I'm 12dp5dt FET so my beta HCG is tomorrow. I've not POAS this cycle as I have in the past and found the wait between the HPT (BFNs) and my beta so hard as just kept that little glimmer of hope alive. I've no idea what to expect tomorrow. This was our last frostie so I have such high hopes. Wishing everyone the very best of luck in these last few days. Baby dust and four leaf clovers to all


----------



## a1mless (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Ausbella, wishing you so much luck tomorrow, I'm exactly a week behind you (and I only have the one FE, so understand the high hopes). Take care, and I hope it's good news xx


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi ladies - I'm a bit confused when you say waiting for blood tests. I've just got to do the test at home the clinic gave me on the 1st, then call in with the results and they said they'll get me in to test my bloods either way. Is that not normal?


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Hope we are all doing ok, looks like it's going to be a busy week!

My OTD is this Thursday 30th June, but I am still in a dilemma!!! I am working on Thursday & my DH doesn't fly home till late Friday night (he is in the forces), really don't want to test alone & then have work to face! Last time I booked time off and suppose I could maybe do that... Or I am thinking I might wait till he is back. Of course anything could happen between now and Thursday so it might all be academic!!! I am sure testing late is unheard of?!!!!!

Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi ktjane, my clinic doesn't do beta/bloods as standard but some do . Mine will if tests are conflicting or worried, re symptoms, bleeding etc. If you have clear BFP and no concerns you just go in for viability scan apx 3 weeks after OTD. Hope everyones doing ok! 2ww is tough!


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning ladies! 

My clinic wants me to do a test at home on Wednesday and then come in for blood test on Thursday morning. But I am not going to test on Wednesday morning as if its BFN I won't be able to handle going in to work, probably for the rest of the week.. so I am going to finish early on Thursday afternoon and call them then to find out. So Babygood, I guess I am testing late too! Unless nothing happens before then like you said.  

Im off to work, catch up with you all this evening. 

Have a good day everyone and Ausbella all the best of luck today!   x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to all in advance for the support/chat on this thread during my 2ww, it is such an emotional, challenging, upsetting and isolating time. Whatever my result on Weds, you have all been brill, so thank you.

Am 14dp5dt today.

Good luck this week to other testers Ausbella, Bippy, Babygood, Wood and anyone else I have missed! I desperately hope we all get the result we want

Xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to all the new faces! Good luck to you all testing this week, I have my fingers crossed for you all!  

Dollou, it's definitely better to use your first pee of the day to test (I tested in the mornings and got bright, strong lines, and in the afternoons, the lines were still visible, but less strong). 

I'm the same as km2015, my hospital doesn't do blood/betas, they only ask you to POAS and call with the results. Then they schedule an ultrasound a few weeks later. I think each clinic is different, mine seems to be super relaxed about the entire process!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all my test date is today and my clinic ask you to go in for bloods. I couldn't get the day off today so going in tomorrow. I'm not testing myself. I'm so stressed! Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## Ausbella (Jun 23, 2016)

OMG I'm in shock. BFP. 13dp5dt beta 1161. I'm utterly shocked as was completely preparing myself for the worst as my symptoms had disappeared! Just POAS to make sure lab hadn't mixed up blood work but it was a definite positive. Good luck to everyone in the next few days!!!


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

wow that's amazing news Ausbella!!! Congratulations!   I will try to take some hope from it as I don't really have any symptoms. 

I agree Mrsfw, being able to talk to everyone here and support each other during this tricky time is so helpful. Although some friends and family know that we are having treatment, no one knows that we are currently in the 2WW and it is really good to be able to talk to you guys here and knowing that you understand what it is like being on this emotional rollercoaster. Thank you!  

Hope that Ausbella's happy start to the week sets a precedent for us all! Good luck tomorrow Cma700!


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ausbella that's fantastic news congratulations. Did you wait for bloods or do your own test? X


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations Ausbella! Keep the positive roll coming please!!!

AFM- I have zero symptoms and starting to feel a bit negative and really nervous! Suppose we all just need to hang in there.

CMA700- good luck for tomorrow, I would rather go to clinic than POAS. On my fresh cycle I went into the clinic and I think it's almost easier as you are handing all the responsibility over to someone else to tell us our fate!! My new clinic is different and its POAS..... Not looking forward to it all.  Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Ausbella (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks ladies. I'm on cloud nine. 

No, didn't POAS as felt so disheartened by lack of symptoms in 2ww. After I got my beta I suddenly worried maybe they'd mixed my blood work with someone else's so did a POAS to be sure. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck...busy few days for testing and will be keeping fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Awwww chuffed for you Ausbella, big congrats xx

CMA & Babygood have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats Ausbella, great news!


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Congratulations to all the BFPs.

I'm away for work and think I've just got my AF - devestated. Had been feeling the symptoms and today would be my due date so am sure that's what it is. My otd isn't til Friday and I'm now 9dp2td, so would that be too late for implantation bleeding?

I had a horrible feeling this wasn't going to work but just hoped against hope it might 😢


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had my Hcg Levels taken it is 13 hope it's not the same as last year as a result of 8 ended ectopic. got to go back in a couple if days. Nurse said I'm really sorry so in their eyes won't develop. What on earth do I tell people? How confusing.


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Well today was our OTD and hospital test was clear positive. Called clinic and going to pay for betas after all! I just want to know for sure or have idea before viability scan on 19th. Symptoms are weird... ance, hungry, thirsty one day, then bloated and full another day with upset tummy? No sore bbs at all. Also waking up at 4:30am hungry as ever...uck! But who knows... symptoms no making me confident. Beta is on Monday! Fingers and toes crossed. 
Congratulations Ausbella and best of luck CMA. Ktjane I'd call clinic re bleeding


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Congratulations km! That's wonderful news   

KtJane, Im so sorry to hear, that must be horrible while you are away with work  Can you do a test tomorrow morning? 

And cma Im sorry to hear too.. sounds like it may not be good news if the nurses weren't positive - although I don't know what hcg 13 means? I have never been told about hcg levels or beta, but Im going to ask about it this time. 

I've been feeling so anxious all day, going to the loo loads to check for any traces of blood.. people in the office must think I have a bladder problem!   I don't know how I am going to get through until Thursday afternoon, it's so hard to focus on work and other things, when all that's in your head is this! 

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations ausbella and KM and anyone I may have missed   CMA and KtJane - wishing you both all the best and for good news  to come your way  

AFM - still waiting, still on- off  cramping. Knicker watch alert at the highest level.  I too am heading to the loo every couple of hours just to check  as in the past I've always bled before OTD. Please let the sanitary pads specially bought stay closed! Only 4 more days until I get to POAS and call the clinic. Chatted to my GP yesterday about it and he reminded me that it could all still happen naturally. I wish I had his confidence after the last 7 years but bless him for trying!!  

Good luck everyone for this week xxx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ktjane we have been on this together and once again exactly same as you. Just come on absolutely devastated. My official test is tomorrow but I just know, just done a test too and negative! 

Know exactly how you feel sending a big hug. 

My question to anyone is what stops our blastocyst implanting? X


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood & KTjane....am so so sorry for you both, there are no words to explain it, it's so hard to understand and genuinely hope you are both ok.


Huge congrats KM fab news and good luck with the beta.

What a busy week!!!

Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood- could be a variety of things that stop implanting : high thyroid, immune issues ( natural killer cells etc) or just natural biology which is that hardest to understand. You 

If mine fails tomorrow ( we have implantation issues, this is my 5th attempt) I will just do that same treatment again xx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mrsfw how do you keep going. I can't imagine never stoping but equally the pain and mental stress is so hard to take. 
How do they test implantation issues? X


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

oh wood, Im so sorry  

Please look after yourself and be kind to yourself and do something that you love. xxx


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh Wood I'm so sorry you're still with me on this ****ty day. I don't even know whether it's worth me doing a test as not meant to test til 1st July - the clinic told me to still test otd even if I'm bleeding. 

Can't believe it's the end of this journey. Haven't told DH yet, on my way home now 😢 Guess I need to just pick myself up and get ready to don't all again when I can. I'm not giving up that's for sure


----------



## Greystones (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Wood and KTJane, I have moved over also from our cycle buddie board as it seemed quiet. So sorry for you both today. Sending lots of positive thoughts xx

I have spent a lot of time internalising, whirring and processing things on the 2WW and have come to the conclusion that IVF is a lottery, our ovaries and our DH's testicles are like a gum ball machine. There are some dud eggs and sperm in that machine and some good ones. At some point if we keep going, the good ones will show themselves. Don't give up, it really is a matter of probability and luck 🍀

My OTD is 1st July so still keeping everything crossed and trying to remain calm throughout this emotional journey. I've also discovered Becks Blue and I'm thinking it is helping me to try and relax in an evening.. 🙈


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

I know ktjane just have to put all we can into the next go. We can do this we are pros now x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Greystones  Not long now for you - fingers crossed it all works out.

Too right Wood - the amount of BFPs I've seen here have given me hope that it can work x


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Busy on here. big hugs to everyone.  I feel for you all with bfn.  I have struggled to pull myself together, started spotting so hoping it will end soon.  Its rubbish to think the best case scenario is a bfn the next hcg bloods now rather than an ectopic


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

It's busy on here today!

So sorry to hear of the BFNs- no words really can make it any better

CMA700- hope you are ok and it's not an ectopic, take care xx

Greystones- couldn't agree more with you! A lot of this comes down to luck! we all spend a lot of time and money on various foods/ vitamins / acupuncture and changing our lifestyles which can help but I think that it's mostly about luck! if it's going to work then it will work. 

AFM- I have cleaned my house tonight and generally trying to keep my mind off OTD!

Hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a BFN for me this morning. Such a shame. 
Thanks all for your support xxx


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi ladies - do you mind if I join you? Am day 6 post frozen blastocyst transfer today and started spotting yesterday and its worse this morning. Thinking its a fail already - Im convinced my progesterone support isnt adequate gonna phone clinic when they open. Has this happened to anyone else? My otd isnt until monday. I was happily floating along until yesterday with no real symptoms then bam the spotting and slight cramps (i think -although cant be certain im not imagining them) I just feel so sad.

Ive been flicking back a few pages. Im so sorry to those who are experiencing bleeding before test day. Big  . Xx

To those who have had bfp congratulations. Xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

MRSFW- so sorry to read this.  It's an incredibly tough and unfair journey, wishing you lots of luck for the future. 

Welcome bubble1234- sorry you have had some spotting, don't give up hope yet.

AFM- OTD is tomorrow, if I get through today with no issues & I am ok tomorrow morning then I will postpone testing until my DH flies home from work on the Friday.... Feeling a bit sick this morning but I know that's just my nerves creeping in.

Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry Mrsfw. Its a BFN for me too   I was up most of the night with nerves and then had a tiny bit of blood this morning, so we decided to test. So devastated, I really thought it might have worked this time     

Good luck to you babygood and all the rest of you who are still in the running. 

Thanks to everyone for your support x


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry Mrsfw and bippy. This is so tough. Sending you both  lots of  hugs   . 

Afm - bleeding today. Had really hoped I could get to test date without it this time. Will wait and see what test day brings but hoping for the best, expecting the worst. 

I came into this saying I had to try and my regret would come if I didn't.  I'm not ready yet to stop.

So much love and respect for each of you xxxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks all, it's a **** day but will pick myself up off the floor by tomorrow. Have started the day with a twirl chocolate bar for breakfast with a glass of prosecco so that's a good thing...errrr. Summer wellies & Bippy sending you both tons of Lovexxx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you summerwellies and mrsfw, it means a lot to have some kind words right now. summerwellies, sorry to hear about your bleeding. Aaaargh its so unfair! (I know that's not a very helpful or grown up thing to say, but that's just how it sometimes feels..) 

Haha mrsfw, I like your breakfast choice, made me smile   I might do the same, I haven't had any sugar for about 3 months and no alcohol for the last month so Ill be buzzing! But will wait until tomorrow as the clinic says I still have to go in for the bloodtest so they can tell me how to come off the drugs - I have to gradually reduce the steroids for the next two weeks, apparently you can't just stop taking them.. 

We'll try again. This is the end of NHS funding for us (we have been lucky with what we have got) so we will go private now. At least that means we can get some of the tests done that we couldn't get done on the NHS.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies - sorry I have been absent. DH and I went away for our anniversary and I was trying to have a completely break. 

Wood, Bippy11, Mrsfw, KTjane,  - I'm so sorry. What can i say. I feel your pain. You will find the strength to carry on.

Cma700 - I'm so sorry - any update? I'm praying for you...

Km2015 - congrats!! does this mean a BFP

AFM - I'm joining the BFN gang. Actually AF started last Sunday but as I said, I was away and trying my hardest not to let it ruin our anniversary. We both had a good cry, but then went out and drank champagne! Not sure options from here - this was our third attempt so loosing the hope that this can work for us. NHS funding all finished now. Need to have a hard think about where best to go from here. 

love to all and so much luck for those testing soon! 
x


----------



## km2015 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow things are moving quickly on this board
I'm so sorry Claudia, Mrsfw and bippy. No words really. Afm...I am not out of woods.. although the otd clinic hpt was positive (measured 25hcg)...we will know more Tuesday/Thursday when we get beta results...if beta ok the next hurdle is a positive viability scan on 19th! Still moving between positive and worried states of mind but beta will help ease that I hope! 
Hugs to all and good luck to those testing/waiting.
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm so sorry for all the BFNS it really is the hardest thing emotionally. 
This morning had my bloods which are only 18 not looking good and told not to be too hopeful but have to go pick up more pessaries and re test Friday x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh ladies so sorry all who have had their mean old AF arrive. Hugs to you all.

That's sounds really positive km2015 

Wood does that mean there's still a chance for you??

AFM my bleeding seems to have stopped - it was just yesterday lunchtime actually - nothing last night or this morning either. Really thought it was my AF - and I still feel crampy so thinking it could be... 2 days til test and I'll know I guess...


----------



## TeCat1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi

I've not gotten to the 2ww stage yet so I don't know how you feel. What I can say is test again on your OTD. Don't give up hope, positive thoughts only. I wish you all the best xx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

A slight chance ktjane but not likely. 
That sounds positive that yours has stopped x


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi argybargy - dont loose hope. My last cycle was a bfp and I only got the faintest of lines on otd which was 11 days post 5 day transfer. It was so faint you had to hold it up to the light to see it and my husband and I had an argument as to whether there was a line there at all! Im sure if I had tested even a day early it would have been a bfn. That pregnancy actually resulted in twins - so should have theoretically been a dark line but it wasnt! Just goes to show - you never know with ivf and until you do the test on test day you are still in with the chance! 

As for this cycle I am 6 days post 5 day transfer and already bleeding so have given up all hope of this being positive. Just wanted to let you know you are still in with a chance. Big hugs. Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry ladies

I've seem to have inadvertently put a personal post in this thread, literally have no idea how I did that. I thought I was starting a new topic. I will delete the original message from the thread to avoid confusion!. I'm not having a good day  

Thank you Tecat really appreciate the support xx

Bubble really appreciate you taking the time to respond and your positive story, it does give me some hope. Both my last cycles I got pg, both ending in mc, but this time I just don't feel pg, but will try and keep positive to the bitter end!

Sorry to hear about the bleeding, seems quite early though, could it be implantation bleeding?. I got that 
in my first cycle. I really wish you all the best xxx


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi again - quick one, has anyone had back pain during their cycle? The middle of my back has been so painful these past couple of weeks. Don't know if it related or not?

Wood - got everything crossed for you and me. Still hoping we'll come out of this together with two BFPs, as unlikely as it may seem... x


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning everyone, 

KtJane and wood - really hope things turn around for you! 

babygood - got everything crossed for you!!!  

claudia, really sorry you joined our bfn gang too   glad you still managed to have a nice time on your anniversary trip and enjoy some champers. It was our 3rd ivf try too and the end of nhs funding for us too. We are not ready to give up, I just can't face that, so we will keep trying and hoping. We will get some more tests done privately to see if we can find out any answers as to why it is not working, although I know it could also just be bad luck. 

afm - no bleeding still since the tiny speck yesterday morning that made us test. Im off to get my bloodtest done this morning, but after 2 negative tests yesterday at 13dp5dt I know itll just confirm bfn (although my stupid mind keeps playing tricks and thinking 'just imagine if...) lots of crying yesterday and felt so sad waking up this morning. but it will get better, just takes a bit of time.


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Big hugs bippy. It's the worst feeling and no one can make it any better. Although remember a tiny spotting is nothing and the level in urine is much less than in your bloods. I'm sure you will be fine, best of luck x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Good luck today Bippy - everything crossed for you x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

More bleeding with clots for me today so think that's it. Meant to test tomorrow but obviously don't have much hope 😔


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Good luck bippy- really hope all ok.

Ktjane - your message is my exact scenario. Went out with hubby for breakfast to try and take our mind off things. Semi successful (until the couple next to us arrived and were saying how they had just registered their new baby). Made a quick escape!   (and I have no idea what that face is, it just seemed to sum up mine at the time!)

Love to all who are in a great place at the moment, to those not in a good place, and to all who go from one group to another within minutes xxx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

sorry youve had some bleeding ktjane and summerwellies. its not over for you yet, but I understand you can't have much hope at this stage. 

afm - hospital confirmed negative   thank you all for your support  

Good luck to all of you still to test xxx


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Bippy - I'm so sorry. . Sending you HUGE    and a large glass of wine xx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bippy I'm so sorry it's just the ****est! 

Summer wellies that's my thoughts exactly a Friday night glass of wine is all we can take from this xxx


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Bippy I'm so sorry. 

I've no idea what's going on with me - again after what seemed like loads of bleeding at lunchtime it's stopped. I've just bought a couple of POAS tests and think I might just do them when I get home. Pretty sure it's going to be negative - but with all this going on we've also been trying to sell/buy and we finally exchanged today, so I could really do with a big G&T tonight!!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry Bippy.  KT and summerwellies so sorry to hear about the bleeding.  Big hugs to you and anyone I have missed.  

AFM Im in bits my period still hasn't started (tmi just brown discharge) wish the period would start now and hoping my hcg will go down.  Sounds strange doesn't it saying that but couldnt cope with the anxiety of worrying about another ectopic.  Just bought some cheap tesco tests going to check again in morning as I assume if HCG went up the tests would detect it.  Mine was 13 on test date so hopefully it will be go down by my next blood test at the hospital on Saturday.  Can your period be strange starting after IVF?


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks ladies for the good luck wishes but it was sadly a BFN for me this morning.

I have no idea what to think or how to go forward- having managed to get pregnant with first IVF cycle, miscarry and now this- it really is the toughest of journeys. 

Majorca on Monday & I fully intend to consume my body weight in Pinot Grigio. 

Wishing everyone else lots of luck and thanks for all the lovely words of support along the way xxxx


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

As assumed it was a BFN for me. I'll try again in the morning but think that's it. Feel ok actually - gutted of course but always knew our chances were slim. Just have to hope next time we get lucky.


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh Babygood I'm so sorry. I can only imagine it must get so much harder each time you try


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

So sorry to you all. 
Ktjane what was your amh out of interest? Mine was 11 x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't know Wood - just did a POAS. My OTD is tomorrow so I'll test again tomorrow morning then call the clinic then I guess I go in for blood tests?


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

No sorry I mean your amh level from your description of cycles it's says low but do you know your number. The blood test to show ovarian reserve? Best of luck tomorrow Hun x


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh sorry - it was 0.8 I think. So very very low 🙄


----------



## Greystones (Jun 12, 2016)

Sending lots of hugs to KTJane, Wood and everyone else on this emotional roller coaster.  

Stick with it as my OH sought advice a couple of months ago from a urologist who said do not give up, just keep trying.

My OTD is Sunday so am getting really nervous and hoping I get the outcome I want, it's 11dp5dt and haven't had many positive signs so keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning everyone. As expected a bfn for me this morning. Heading to the beach with doggie and mr summerwellies to enjoy some fish and chips in the rain. . Feeling ok as I'm hoping that we  will have learned something new from this cycle as we tried a few different things and got to blastocyst for the first time. We have decided already to do another cycle if the clinic agree it's worth a shot.

I hope all who can that you'll join me in a virtual drink this evening. I'll raise a glass to celebrate those successful, a glass to those who were unsuccessful (this time) and another for those who are still in limbo. hugs and good wishes to each of you. By then after months off the wine I'll be asleep. Thanks for your support and I hope I get to cycle again with you all soon xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Summerwellies - I'm so sorry that you are joining us BFN-ers. But you have a great attitude! I will certainly join you in a virtual drink this evening (even if mine is with a pregnant friend - snore!) 

here is to a 2017 baby for all of us!  

xxx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh summer wellies I'm sorry but well done for thinking positive I need to find that from somewhere. 
Enjoy the vino tonight I sure will be joining you. 

Ktjane how are you? X


----------



## KtJane (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm ok thanks Wood - currently in the pub with DH enjoying a nice glass of wine  How are you doing? Hope you're not too low. 

Sorry you're in our not so fun club summerwellies but hope you had a fun day at the beach.

Cheers to all you lovely ladies - without your support I'd have been so lost. As it is I feel positive that we can all do this!


----------

